# Rob's first powerlifting competition preperations



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

PLEASE SEE PAGE 30 FOR COMPETITION PREP

Following on from help by @Katy and @Fatstuff I have decided to follow leangains. Please see link below for info.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/why-fast-part-six-choosing-a-method/#axzz2F1iehBGK


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck mate. Ill keep my eye on this one!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First session, Strongman style. Haha. Had to move a huge tree stump from my drive into back garden. A good 15m. Took me a good hour and had to deadlift it, press it, drag it etc etc. Was hard as hell. Forearms kill now as well as back! Best back workout yet. Haha


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

8:30 60g casein with 30ml evoo or two tbsp pb.

Casein with olive oil? Da fk? That can't taste good


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

iamyou said:


> 8:30 60g casein with 30ml evoo or two tbsp pb.
> 
> Casein with olive oil? Da fk? That can't taste good


Who knows. Only last a second though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

subbed m8... will pop on properly tomorrow, this just a flying visit


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Edit to my meal. On non wo I'm ditching the 30ml evoo and replacing with 50g cheese at lunch and 1tbsp pb at bed


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck with this one mate.

How much lower do you estimate your calories will be for this compared to what you were on?

And will you be doing any cardio?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good luck with this one mate.
> 
> How much lower do you estimate your calories will be for this compared to what you were on?
> 
> And will you be doing any cardio?


Calories are about 1900 on training days and 1500 not. Been used to about 3k so it's gonna be tricky. Normally have 1k for breakfast!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just been reading the link, interesting stuff this lean gains method.

Do you know anyone on here that has had good results using this method?

I couldn't find anything about the macro breakdown though?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Subbed  good luck lad!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

subbed. drop the creatine you will drop water weight


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Just been reading the link, interesting stuff this lean gains method.
> 
> Do you know anyone on here that has had good results using this method?
> 
> I couldn't find anything about the macro breakdown though?


Try eat 2.5 x kg in protein then 75/25 c, f on training and 50/50 c f non training. Gonna be getting around 10 x be in lb.



DigIt said:


> subbed. drop the creatine you will drop water weight


Cheers will do.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like u got a decent plan going there mate, be hard eating just 1500 cals though. Why don't u see how u get on with 1900 a day and lower it if needed, like u said u have been on 3000. Just a thought


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with the above. I'm by no means an expert and haven't read the program but such a huge deficit will surely take out some muscle will it not?

Will you be adding in any cardio with the weights?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You'll lose muscle with that few calories for sure.

Also glucosamine has been proven to increase insulin resistance, bin it off mate IMO


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DB said:


> You'll loose muscle with that few calories for sure.


coughs, not going to go over old ground but .......... like most, the OP has plenty to loose before he starts eating into his muscle mass so that isn`t going to be an issue.

subbed to check the result in 6 months, good luck


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

saxondale said:


> coughs, not going to go over old ground but .......... like most, the OP has plenty to loose before he starts eating into his muscle mass so that isn`t going to be an issue.
> 
> subbed to check the result in 6 months, good luck


The body will burn muscle way before it burns fat in a calorie deficit and starved. Just because he has plenty fo calories stored in fat cells doesn't mean it will work like that. Does he want to end up an emaciated specimen at the end or, keep all the muscle he has, build some more at the same time and get to the end of the diet with some sort of active metabolism?

What you want to do is build muscle, increasing metabolism which obviously burns more calories when doing habitual tasks etc, then to also increase insuliin sensitivity which is the key to getting lean and building muscle IMO


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> coughs, not going to go over old ground but .......... like most, the OP has plenty to loose before he starts eating into his muscle mass so that isn`t going to be an issue.
> 
> subbed to check the result in 6 months, good luck


doesn't work that way pal

depends on the intensity of the exercise

even at sub 60% MHR muscle can still be destroyed due to the presence of cortisol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DB said:


> The body will burn muscle way before it burns fat in a calorie deficit and starved. Just because he has plenty fo calories stored in fat cells doesn't mean it will work like that. Does he want to end up an emaciated specimen at the end or, keep all the muscle he has, build some more at the same time and get to the end of the diet with some sort of active metabolism?
> 
> What you want to do is build muscle, increasing metabolism which obviously burns more calories when doing habitual tasks etc, then to also increase insuliin sensitivity which is the key to getting lean and building muscle IMO


I must have mint insulin sensitivity then that`s all I can say. There was also a US Army study that showed how extreme a deficit you had to go to get into muscle loss, I will try and find the link.

We`re not talking full time bodybuilding proffesionals here, as a percentage of the OP`s starting weight over BF, any muscle loss would be minimal but the fear of loosing it may well be the trigger that stops him training - dieting hard enough to reach his goal.

Just saying, that`s all


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> doesn't work that way pal
> 
> depends on the intensity of the exercise
> 
> even at sub 60% MHR muscle can still be destroyed due to the presence of cortisol


We`re not talking full time bodybuilding professional here, as a percentage of the OP`s starting weight over BF, any muscle loss would be minimal but the fear of loosing it may well be the trigger that stops him training - dieting hard enough to reach his goal.

Just saying, that`s all


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DB said:


> The body will burn muscle way before it burns fat in a calorie deficit and starved. Just because he has plenty fo calories stored in fat cells doesn't mean it will work like that. Does he want to end up an emaciated specimen at the end or, keep all the muscle he has, build some more at the same time and get to the end of the diet with some sort of active metabolism?
> 
> What you want to do is build muscle, increasing metabolism which obviously burns more calories when doing habitual tasks etc, then to also increase insuliin sensitivity which is the key to getting lean and building muscle IMO


Can you give any pointers then mate on how to maybe improve my diet calorie wise. I'm losing 1k just missing breakfast. Maybe using semi skimmed milk with the cassein and throwing some evoo in?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> We`re not talking full time bodybuilding professional here, as a percentage of the OP`s starting weight over BF, any muscle loss would be minimal but the fear of loosing it may well be the trigger that stops him training - dieting hard enough to reach his goal.
> 
> Just saying, that`s all


i know, pro bb'ers have a massive resistance to cortisol because of anabolic steroids+insulin, so the same does not apply (as much)

i think i know what you're getting at. you're saying that the OP has much more non-muscular mass to lose than muscle mass, so in comparison he won't lose much muscle?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i know, pro bb'ers have a massive resistance to cortisol because of anabolic steroids+insulin, so the same does not apply (as much)
> 
> i think i know what you're getting at. you're saying that the OP has much more non-muscular mass to lose than muscle mass, so in comparison he won't lose much muscle?


I chunter on a lot, ignore me. LOL

I think what I`m trying to say is get on with it and stop worrying about something that`s not really going to make much difference in real life. When you get down to >15% BF then start worrying what it is exactly your loosing.

I grew up in a house where someone always had a reason why the latest fad diet failed - usually because they carried on eating too much of the wrong stuff!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

is there a link to the science side of this on the forum?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> is there a link to the science side of this on the forum?


start here https://www.google.co.uk you gotta ask the right questions to get the right answers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess the lifts will roughly represent whats going on with the muscle. He should be able to keep his lifts the same or possibly even increase them if it's all going well.

Peronally i've been at my heaviest and 20-25% bf and know that when i dropped a lot of caolries my lifts got hammered and when i adjusted the deficit thi gs improved a little bit i'd lost a lot more muscle than i should have.

Personally i'd rather do more cardio on a deficit nextur time and leave the metabolism alone.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Training day and non training day typical values


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So starve tomorrow til half twelve then get this...... haha. God I'll be killing for a load of chicken and rice come 7pm


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I guess the lifts will roughly represent whats going on with the muscle. He should be able to keep his lifts the same or possibly even increase them if it's all going well.
> 
> Peronally i've been at my heaviest and 20-25% bf and know that when i dropped a lot of caolries my lifts got hammered and when i adjusted the deficit thi gs improved a little bit i'd lost a lot more muscle than i should have.
> 
> Personally i'd rather do more cardio on a deficit nextur time and leave the metabolism alone.


Will see how I get on. Had a week off so start tomorrow on chest and triceps. Weak chest but triceps are improving!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> So starve tomorrow til half twelve then get this...... haha. God I'll be killing for a load of chicken and rice come 7pm


Mate i done leangains for about a month and I didn't find the fasting window bad at all. I though it would be a lot worse than it actually was.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Mate i done leangains for about a month and I didn't find the fasting window bad at all. I though it would be a lot worse than it actually was.


Still Feel full from 8:30. Not missed breakfast in a good few years. Fingers crossed!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Surprised. Thought I'd be like a bear with a sore head this morning due to hunger. I was wrong. Was fine up to lunch. Just had tuna mayo with an orange pepper and banana. Looking forward to tomorrow's feast though of chilli con carne, cheese and banana.

Chest a triceps tonight.

Decline bench 5x5

Dips 3x8

Skulls 2x15


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest and tri

Flat bb bench 4x5 and 1x3 65. Pony I know! Couple of weeks off has done me in!

Dips. As chest killed me so much I took it easy and just did my 3x8 at bodyweight as opposed to 12.5kg

Skulls. 2x15 25kg

I Feel completely shattered.

A question for someone to answer though please. I do ppl with the first exercise 5x5, second 3x8 and third 2x15. It works around the main compounds. As I'm cutting and on a calorie deficit is this still the best way to go. It worked great on a bulk but I'm concerned the calorie deficit and this is gonna burn me out.

High sugars today due to two banana and some dextrose pwo. This will only happen training days though. Tomorrow it will look a whole lot different. Have a huge lunch thank God!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bulk/cut the routine doesn't need to change mate

first few weeks will be hard on a deficit following up on time away from lifting

just crack on and use LIGHTER WEIGHTS than what you think you can get the full reps out of, don't jump straight into the deep end as it will be harder and will take longer to break through


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigIt said:


> bulk/cut the routine doesn't need to change mate
> 
> first few weeks will be hard on a deficit following up on time away from lifting
> 
> just crack on and use LIGHTER WEIGHTS than what you think you can get the full reps out of, don't jump straight into the deep end as it will be harder and will take longer to break through


Cheers fella. Best leave the ego at home then Eh.

From 2-4 I was getting very tired having on had 300 calories and being fairly active. I guess it's gonna take time to adjust. My Poor body won't know What's hit it as I haven't been on a deficit since may 2011.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Update. Not able to train much this week due to things going on. Tbh I won't be doing a lot until new year.

Diet wise I'm doing really good. Not eating breakfast and cracking on. Messed up today by not getting enough protein but been crazy at work!!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> So starve tomorrow til half twelve then get this...... haha. God I'll be killing for a load of chicken and rice come 7pm


When you get into the swing of it its actually not that difficult mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> When you get into the swing of it its actually not that difficult mate.


Agreed. Don't miss breakfast anymore. Light lunch then something nice for tea. Gonna enjoy Christmas but still always avoid eating til lunch. New year though will be cracking on big time!

medication I take for bipolar though is well known for weight gain. Hope it doesn't peg me back too much


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Agreed. Don't miss breakfast anymore. Light lunch then something nice for tea. Gonna enjoy Christmas but still always avoid eating til lunch. New year though will be cracking on big time!
> 
> medication I take for bipolar though is well known for weight gain. Hope it doesn't peg me back too much


Sounds like your in a better place now mate. Even if you can't always train just try and keep the IF going. I used to eat between 4-7pm everyday religiously for 3 days a week then just eat clean the others.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like your in a better place now mate. Even if you can't always train just try and keep the IF going. I used to eat between 4-7pm everyday religiously for 3 days a week then just eat clean the others.


Hopefully not eating til lunch will pay off! Weigh-in Sunday am. 13,5 last time.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate. Are you not concerned about the muscle you will lose combining the high deficit diet and non training? Or is the main goal simply fat loss?

Also do you do a refeed day?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Hopefully not eating til lunch will pay off! Weigh-in Sunday am. 13,5 last time.


You'll be fine mate. I was 13.5 this morning. Still cant believe i was 17.5 last january lol!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate. Are you not concerned about the muscle you will lose combining the high deficit diet and non training? Or is the main goal simply fat loss?
> 
> Also do you do a refeed day?


Main goal is fat loss mate. I am getting a good 200g protein a day so it should be OK. Anyway it's only ten days or so til new year. I go 16 days in Spain eating crap and drinking lots and don't notice a difference tbh.

Come beginning of Jan I'll be back on it full time again and should be OK. Would rather be weaker and look good as opposed to how I am and stronger if that makes sense


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Main goal is fat loss mate. I am getting a good 200g protein a day so it should be OK. Anyway it's only ten days or so til new year. I go 16 days in Spain eating crap and drinking lots and don't notice a difference tbh.
> 
> Come beginning of Jan I'll be back on it full time again and should be OK. Would rather be weaker and look good as opposed to how I am and stronger if that makes sense


And what do you mean by refeed. Eat a shed load???


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol you're quite fortunate mate. As soon as i diet it's a serious battle to push up the same weights and pretty brutal.

Yeah mate, refeeds are typically a day per week eating high calories/carbs combined with days of low or low/medoum calories. No something i've tried but i've read a bit about them in preparation. It's something i'll be looking to do the next time i cut. I personally dont think cosistently extreme calories can be any good for a metabolism.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn! I just couldn't resist could I. I've weighed myself. Was 13,7.5 last Thursday evening. Tonight I'm 13,3 so that's 4.5lb loss in a week.

I've felt less bloated and my work trousers Feel a little more comfortable. Also my belt buckle is very close to being able to tighten. Haha. Not bad for a week. Had little things here and there. I'm not perfect. I still want to enjoy a pint and that. One thing will remain constant though. Last meal at half 8 (mad Friday exception ) and first meal at half twelve.

To anyone considering this diet all I can suggest is do it! I have ZERO cravings at all. I craved food more when I was scoffing lots.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good work mate, might try it for my cut in new year.

Comparison pics at the end of month?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Good work mate, might try it for my cut in new year.
> 
> Comparison pics at the end of month?


Yeah will do


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ad Friday today so it's a day off. Will be snaking today and drinking like a warrior. Back on it tomorrow


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Decided that I don't think I can't train til new year. Prob do a light workout on Wednesday and Friday.just gonna keep very light til new year.

As for pics I'm not updating til end of jan. In Jan I start my fat burner and my Mrs is dieting too so we'll be able to bounce off each other. Ideally I don't want to drop below 12 stone. I'm doing doing this proper though! Cut and get rid of this $hit fat then CLEAN bulk from there. 

Hope everyone has a great Christmas


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck with it mate, be interesting to see the results before I start IF.

Have a good Xmas


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Would rather be weaker and look good as opposed to how I am and stronger if that makes sense


That's what I have came to think over the past year. With no AAS it's really hard/impossible to have both.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus I Feel like I'm dying today. Man flu is paying a visit. Trying to keep the fcuker at bay. Upped vit c to 6g from 2g and nailing beachems.

Merry Christmas though lads. Here's to looking good but being weak. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

My God. Found a good way to lose weight. Be seriously ill. I Feel like death still. No work for me tomorrow. Doctors in need


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was like that last week, is good for weight loss though!

Hope you recover soon mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I was like that last week, is good for weight loss though!
> 
> Hope you recover soon mate


Cheers mate. In the last 48 hours I've ate about 200 calories. Not at work this week cos of it. Will resist weighing myself til I'm better. something good might come out of it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DigIt said:


> bulk/cut the routine doesn't need to change mate
> 
> first few weeks will be hard on a deficit following up on time away from lifting
> 
> just crack on and use LIGHTER WEIGHTS than what you think you can get the full reps out of, don't jump straight into the deep end as it will be harder and will take longer to break through


I actually disagree with this advice.

Keep the same format of your routine. But lower the volume slightly if you can't handle the same volume as bulking.

DO NOT lighten up weights unless you cannot move the bar.

Intensity is far better for muscle retention than volume.

If I was you. I'd drop the 5 x5 to 3x5(maybe even start with 2sets) and keep the same weight and try to add extra reps and then sets as the weeks progress.

At your level, you can increase strength on a cut, just a lot slower.

Remember to dead load periodically or you run the risk of overtraining on a cut


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I actually disagree with this advice.
> 
> Keep the same format of your routine. But lower the volume slightly if you can't handle the same volume as bulking.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, good to have you onboard. Hopefully start again next week if I can shake this damn flu! Only plus is that I have zero appetite so losing weight (and muscle no doubt.  )

Was looking at your upper / lower four day split. You think I could benefit from it? I'll deffo be using the ppl system otherwise. Never ever done each part twice a week though. Might do me good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

at your level I think you would get more out of my U/L. Give it a go, I assure you its more demanding than it looks (and lots of fun) too

you should definitely being hitting each body 2x weekuntil you are advanced. You have the space for 33% more gains this way.

If i was doing a PPL I would definitely do it training a minimum of 4 x a week, otherwise its suboptimal in my eyes.

For now, stick with your PPL, but up the frequency and see how that goes


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> at your level I think you would get more out of my U/L. Give it a go, I assure you its more demanding than it looks (and lots of fun) too
> 
> you should definitely being hitting each body 2x weekuntil you are advanced. You have the space for 33% more gains this way.
> 
> ...


I'll give yours a go and revert back to ppl if I don't like it or get on with it.

I weighed myself 12 days ago pm and I was 13,8.

just done it now and I'm just under 13. I'm naturally a skinny fecker so it's falling off me. To be fair though I've barely eaten in 48 hours and I bet a lot was bloat. I don't feel pregnant anymore and aren't as self conscious.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

if you have been ill, drop the sets to a minimum and find 'your weights' and prepare to go hard the following week when you are better.

Some times its better to lose the battle and win the war


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The bug is hard to shake mate, I'm having a relapse today lol

My diet has been terrible over last week n half but I'm hoping to get back into routine on Monday.

I changed to hitting each body part twice a week about a 3weeks ago from Simons advice and before I got Ill I was enjoying it, defo benificial to us nattys I think


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> The bug is hard to shake mate, I'm having a relapse today lol
> 
> My diet has been terrible over last week n half but I'm hoping to get back into routine on Monday.
> 
> I changed to hitting each body part twice a week about a 3weeks ago from Simons advice and before I got Ill I was enjoying it, defo benificial to us nattys I think


On the plus, you'll be amazed how different I look in two weeks. All bloat has practically gone. Lost ten lb in two weeks. See what I mean about being a hard gainer and naturally being a skinny fecker


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to get back to base and start a strict diet again! Planning an IF Keto diet with a crap load of Cardio and weights at least three times a week. Dropping alcohol until March too as a little experiment.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy new year everyone.

Made a couple of goals for next year. Up until April I'm Only gonna drink twice. For my birthday and my ladies.

Hopefully come April my pics will look completely different to the ones I'll be posting tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy new year mate, I'm in work tonight 

I've no doubt your smash your goals this year, hope the illness has gone now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Happy new year mate, I'm in work tonight
> 
> I've no doubt your smash your goals this year, hope the illness has gone now


At work. Feeeeeck. All.the best mate


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Can't wait to get back to base and start a strict diet again! Planning an IF Keto diet with a crap load of Cardio and weights at least three times a week. Dropping alcohol until March too as a little experiment.


How much cardio you going to be doing per week? im 14% bf atm and on a pretty strict 1500 cal ( give or take 100 ) but doing IF and only eat one meal per day, want to get rid of that last bit of flab for six pack!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

skiersteve said:


> How much cardio you going to be doing per week? im 14% bf atm and on a pretty strict 1500 cal ( give or take 100 ) but doing IF and only eat one meal per day, want to get rid of that last bit of flab for six pack!


None mate. Not for timebeing anyway. Normally just drops off me. Will start fat burner sat too and see how it goes.

Will also be following a four day split. Decided to give it a go as Never tried one before.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey buddy. I use Intermittent Fasting too so can maybe advise. Love it so far!

Over the last few months I've gone from roughly this condition:



To this using IF, no calories counting, lots of junk:



So I'd say I'm a convert! 

I'm stepping it up a gear now as I'm competing in June - IF but totally clean for the next two months before I get harsher if required.

Good luck, let's smash this shit up!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Hey buddy. I use Intermittent Fasting too so can maybe advise. Love it so far!
> 
> Over the last few months I've gone from roughly this condition:
> 
> ...


Once you find the wax you will be looking good


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> Once you find the wax you will be looking good


Hell no, the ladies love the rug


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hey buddy. I use Intermittent Fasting too so can maybe advise. Love it so far!
> 
> Over the last few months I've gone from roughly this condition:
> 
> ...


Fcuk me you're a big [email protected] I can Only dream to look like that! Will start mine again tomorrow. Will look something like this,

12:30 tuna mayo with peppers and spinach

4:30 pre wo, 50g whey, 1 banana, bcaa

6:30 pwo, 50/50 whey/dex

7:00 chicken with rice or similar

8:30 casein shake, 1tbsp pb, half tub cottage cheese.

Will see how I Feel regards training. My rest, rest of week to make sure I'm fully better.

Ideally I'd love to be 13 stone and ripped. Do you think that's possible? Need to get cut first then build back up lean all the way.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Definitely possible mate, just will take time, effort and focus. Just remember to eat enough during your window, don't want to loose too quickly and sacrifice muscle.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Hey buddy. I use Intermittent Fasting too so can maybe advise. Love it so far!
> 
> Over the last few months I've gone from roughly this condition:
> 
> ...


You natty ? Good results either way though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Definitely possible mate, just will take time, effort and focus. Just remember to eat enough during your window, don't want to loose too quickly and sacrifice muscle.


OK Cheers mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hey buddy. I use Intermittent Fasting too so can maybe advise. Love it so far!
> 
> Over the last few months I've gone from roughly this condition:
> 
> ...


Your getting a right pic whore lol

Good work though


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Your getting a right pic whore lol
> 
> Good work though


You love it you slag! :lol: Thanks mate, hope you've had a great chrimbo.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk me you're a big [email protected]


X2!!

I really like IF when I ran it last year, done it for 12 weeks with the last 2 on DNP and lost about 2st in total. Was hard for about the 1st 4-5 days then u adapt to it really well.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right may as well post couple of pics. First couple are from two weeks ago then others from last night. Will try get better ones by weekend.

Looks like I've lost a little bloat but a long long way to go


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lunch for tomorrow.

1 tin tuna

1Tbsp mayo

Half tub cottage cheese

2 spring onions

1 red pepper

handful of lettuce

1 banana


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest and triceps. Stayed relatively light but some of it felt like hard work! I'm determined this year to get my bench up to scratch! I believe that by working on my triceps more and nailing my diet that I'll benefit!

flat bb bench. 60x3x5

Inc bb bench. 50x3x5

Dips 5 5 5

Tri push Downs. 20x2x10 and 1x9

Oh tricep press. 15x3x10

I'm going to abandon triceps press and replace with cgbp.

Diet nailed. Had whey pwo and for tea I'm about to have 4 slices of Bacon, creme fresch, broccoli and white pasta. Main meal of day is pwo. Simple carbs straight after training.

Tomorrow it's back day. Chicken with a small amount of rice and nando sauce for lunch.

Had to tighten belt today for first time in a year so I'm deffo losing weight. Nice hot bath later then I'll get some measurements up.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dips are my fav tricep excersise followed closly by Cgbp.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bench is something I wanna improve on too, I was gonna ditch it for another exercise as my tris n delts always get trashed before my chest, but I'm using better form now and feeling it more and also doing chest dips


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest 39

waist 39

Right arm cold..13 Left 12.5

Right tense 14 left 13.5

Yoke 16

Right quad. 23 Left 23

as you can see, arms are pathetic! I mean pathetic. Gotta get those built up.

Waist is wierd. Work trousers are 36 and they are loose. All others jeans are 36 but I can get back into 34 ones. Dunno If I'm measuring waist correct!!!!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Completely new here but quite interested in this type of diet so i'll be following. Good luck with it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

How did you find christmas and fasting mate?

Well done for getting through it unscathed!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> How did you find christmas and fasting mate?
> 
> Well done for getting through it unscathed!!


Pi$$ mate. Was sick as a dog so barely ate. Haha. Been hungry today though. Lots of rump Steak and veg pwo though. :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic workout and food. It's y birthday today and thankfully I've stuck to the plan! Meal out tomorrow though so that's a nice cheat!

Deadlifts 100 3x5. Form could have been tighter. Went from bottom pin. Hammies are too tight to go from the bottom!

bent over db rows. 25 3x5. Pretty easy so will up next week.

Cg lat pull down. 30 3x5. Last couple really burned. Never done them before.

Db curls. 16 3x8

Ez curls. 25 3x8

Next week I'm gonna try keep form tighter and concentrate on the negative more. That saying my back is Bloody aching now. I did a job!

and Here's pwo dinner. Boom! Absolutely devoured it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feed day today. Just had footlong on wheat with turkey and ham in subway. Couldn't finish it though! Think stomach must be shrinking. Haha.

Shoulders tonight then a meal out for birthday. Feel like cold is coming back though


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rob!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody crap. Feel like cold and chest infection is making a return. Don't want to train and put any stress on cns. Need rest. Hope that if I lay off then I can smash it Monday. This week was Only a steady week anyway so won't have missed much


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

On the plus though my back is in pieces. Think I'm gonna like this bb type split. Aching in places I didn't even know about! Haha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday lad


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Off out for some Italian food now. Had a bath just to ease the back. Haha. Db rows and chest lat pd has finished me!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

happy bday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy b'day pal, hope you had a good night!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not feeling too bad today. Just been to butcher's. Haha. Loads of mince, chicken and sirloin. Bangarang!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weigh-in today. Down from 12,13.75 to 12,12.5 so a loss of 1.25lb. If I keep that rate up I'll be happy.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Weigh-in today. Down from 12,13.75 to 12,12.5 so a loss of 1.25lb. If I keep that rate up I'll be happy.


What time frame is that in mate ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

A week mate. Aiming to lose 1lb a week consistently


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> A week mate. Aiming to lose 1lb a week consistently


Good goal mate, you still not planning to do cardio ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good goal mate, you still not planning to do cardio ?


No mate. I'm naturally Skinny.Haha. although my bipolar meds are well known for weight gain. Reckon I'll be able to lose a lot though through diet. Get to 12 stone with no cardio I'd say


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Loving my IF diet. It gives you the chance to enjoy a nice cheat. So this weekend I've had a couple of beers, a fry up and some after eights. Been back on it today though.

Had a load of bolegnese at lunch with a banana.

Then at half three a 50g protein content choc bar with low carbs.

Then I had a chicken breast for tea with nandos sauce

And finally I've just had 25g casein, half tub cottage cheese and 1tbsp peanut butter. Gonna make a bulk order of some natty one from mp or bp though.

Tomorrow is chest day. Food will be tuna salad and banana for lunch. 50g whey and banana pre wo, 50g whey pwo with chicken and rice then usual at half 8.

Hunger isn't bothering me at all anymore. I don't even get hungry which is good. I have no doubt that I'll get down to 12% with this. Also training abbs for first time in 3 years will be nice when I get low bf.

Also feck scale weight. I'm Never doing an all out bulk again. It gets out of hand way too easily. All I'll be doing is lean bulking and doing so by adding breakfast. That alone can add up to 1000 kcals.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like your nailing your diet mate, good work, how you finding the strength you built up on the 5x5 now your on a deficit?

Worried about when I start!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Sounds like your nailing your diet mate, good work, how you finding the strength you built up on the 5x5 now your on a deficit?
> 
> Worried about when I start!


Will find out about strength this week mate. Hopefully not too bad

Also think I've lost more weight since Thurs. Trousers are massive around waist now. Before They were tight. Will take pic tonight after I've done chest.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest and tri. I must be doing something wrong with bench. My lifts just barely move up in weight. Gonna have a look at 'so you think you can bench' which is similar to what @faultline looked at for squat. I must be doing something wrong. It doesn't Feel like I'm using my chest at all. Zilch. Nothing.

Getting hang of this dieting jazz though. All meals pre prepared. Easy really.

Flat bench 3x5 at 65

Inc bench 55x4, 50x5, 50x4

10Kg dips 5 5 5

cgbp 3x8 at 40. Triceps were fried by this point

Tri rope pd. 3x8 at 20, yes 20! Complete failure. Couldn't move my arms at all.

Nailed chicken and rice pwo and prepared brown pasta and tuna for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

God I've actually been doing it wrong from the start! Arms and grip is fine. I'm lying flat though. Literally flat as a fart. Watched a few videos and They arch their back whilst keeping the ass on the bench. I didn't realise it was that easy to do though. Can't wait to try it next week. Reckons my lifts will go through the roof. :thumbup:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> God I've actually been doing it wrong from the start! Arms and grip is fine. I'm lying flat though. Literally flat as a fart. Watched a few videos and They arch their back whilst keeping the ass on the bench. I didn't realise it was that easy to do though. Can't wait to try it next week. Reckons my lifts will go through the roof. :thumbup:


Personally I think they only do that to raise their pecs a few more mil so they don't have to lower the bar as fear in comps.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just watched so you think you can bench, good technique to try, foot position, arched back etc.

He asked him if he trained for strength or bb, and showed him how to lift for strength, I wonder what the difference would have been for bb?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders tonight. Phone is fecked so have to use laptop. Wounded!

BB seated press. 40 3x5. Surprised at this. Higher than what I imagined I could do

Side Lats 8.5 3x5

bo rear delt flyes 10 3x6. Ridiculously easy so will increase a lot next week

Shrugs. 100 3x5. Relatively easy to a point

Cable crunch 30 3x12 again fairly easy

leg raises 3xf

bycicles. one set. fcuked. haha

Need phone sorting asap. piece of crap!


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting read mate, will definately consider this in the future to drop that last % of BF before bulking time in March/April time 

2013 is the first year I plan to be below 14 stone, considering I been 16-17 between 16-20 years old haha.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any idea what's up with your phone mate ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Any idea what's up with your phone mate ?


God knows. Gonna take to O,poo on Saturday.

Trained back and biceps tonight.

Deadlifts, 3x5 @ 100kg. pi$$ball. Up to 110 or 115 next week.eels easy until you get to that last rep of wide grip.

The lifts felt fairly easy but I can still feel my back has been worked. I recon this bodybuilding routine is what i've needed!

db curls 3x8 @ 15

ez curls 3x8 @ 25

About to have a huge cut of sirloin. Also work trousers are falling down and my lifting belt is getting too big. Haha. I'll post up some pics later on. My mrs can easilly tell the difference. I really hope you guys can.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pics to show difference. Don't think pics do justice but there's a good 7lb change,


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking less bloated n leaner there pal, biceps seem to have grown from the front shot.

Good progresd


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs. First squat session and leg session in 6 weeks due to injury. Thank god it's better now! Therefore took it relatively easy. Legs still hurt like a baastard though!!!!!! Cheat day too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Roll on few beers, calzone and dairy milk.

Squats 85 for 3x5

Calfs 80 for 3x20

SLDL 50 for 3x5


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

On the cheat day do u still fast or not?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Definitely looking leaner mate. What are you aiming to get to weight and bodyfat wise?

Also have you tried any of your previous max lifts to give us an indication of whats happening with the muscle?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> On the cheat day do u still fast or not?


Yes mate. ALWAYS. Never eat before 12:30pm. On cheat day though I drink so I tend to keep claories going in after the 20:30 usual end time.



bigtommay said:


> Definitely looking leaner mate. What are you aiming to get to weight and bodyfat wise?
> 
> Also have you tried any of your previous max lifts to give us an indication of whats happening with the muscle?


I am gonna get to 12% mate then lean bulk as much as possible. Either way bf isn't gonna higher 18% even on a bulk. Scale wise i'm not chasing it so much anymore. In a perfect world id love to be 12% @ 13 stone.

As re, lifts i'm not too bad tbh. I'm not doin 1rm anymore. I know I wouldn't be able to squat 160 again though. That was mads. Haha. Confident in other lifts though. The first week is hard, I wont lie. Lifts take a hit and moral in a way too. But now my diet is $hit hot i'm actually progressing with weight. I feel i'd be able to match pb in all lifts bar my crazy squat I did. I love this diet. It's slow and steady. Can't remember if weigh-in day is tomorrow or sunday am. I'll be looking for another 1lb loss though.

Also i feel i'm going to benefit from the 4 day bbing split i'm doing. Always done strength training so this is a very much needed switch up for moral purposes


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, you seem to be enjoying it again which is the main thing for consistency, keep it up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Quite wise not to go with the scale mate. Theres only so much muscle that can be built at a time so nice and slow. Your story sounds very familiar to my first bulk. Got the weight and greater arm size but wasnt happy with stomach etc.

Looking forward to seeing your lifts progressing. Sounds like youre enjoying it. :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank God for that. Legs ain't too bad. Barely walk yesterday. Slmehow I've put a lb on but still feel like I'm getting slimmer. Either way, chest and tri smashup tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

That lb maybe a mixture of muscle and water weight ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> That lb maybe a mixture of muscle and water weight ?


Hopefully. I don't mind putting weight on so long as it isnt fat! could be though as I drank and ate two cheat meals on weekend. Strict again this week though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good strong session. Strength is improving. Was sure it would decrease but as it stands I'm getting stronger.

Flat bench 67.5 x 5 5 4 sedgier helped arching back. Also noticed grip is far far too narrow so I'll address that next week.

Inc bench 52.5 x 5 5 4

dips 12.5 x 5 5 4

cgbp 40 x 8 8 8 fairly easy. Up next week

Cg pull down 20 x 8 8 8 light but effective. Basically finishes my triceps off. Cooked now!

Just about to have a tin of tuna with brown pasta. Deffo feel less bloated. Happy days. :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Decent workout there, arching the back and getting in the right position defo helps with the bench don't it mate, I'm finding it alot better than I used to.

Just finished my 1st day on IF, I'll def stick with it to see what results I get, just gets to you when you think you have something all sorted then you hear another opinion saying its no good!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good work, brother. Great journal. I did a short I.F journal but nobody really read it, lol.

My I.F lasted for around 8 weeks and the results are in my picture <<<< over there <<<<< it really does work.

I put on weight over xmas and new year so started I.F again this week. It's the simplest and most effective way of losing weight I've came across.

Again, great journal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Decent workout there, arching the back and getting in the right position defo helps with the bench don't it mate, I'm finding it alot better than I used to.
> 
> Just finished my 1st day on IF, I'll def stick with it to see what results I get, just gets to you when you think you have something all sorted then you hear another opinion saying its no good!


Yeah I was like that mate. Would spend ages planning something then change last min cos someone didn't like the method. You Just have to try thingsbfor yourself and see If it works. My trousers falling down is Good enough proof for me. Also the fact I'm getting stronger helps too!



Rusky87 said:


> Good work, brother. Great journal. I did a short I.F journal but nobody really read it, lol.
> 
> My I.F lasted for around 8 weeks and the results are in my picture <<<< over there <<<<< it really does work.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. Love. IF. Deffo best method I've used. It's not dramatic. It's nice and steady loses for me.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

You looked into bulking on IF mate ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> You looked into bulking on IF mate ?


No not yet mate. I'd have to consume about 800-1000 extra calories to do that. I honestly don't believe I'd be able to spread that between what I eat now. Probably Just add breakfast to this diet plan when I do bulk again.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have looked into it, I think I can manage it with in 7 hours.

First meal will be loaded with carbs, thinking porridge, whey, honey, blueberries, raspberries, cinnamon and raisins. Done some quick macro guess work last night and can load it with almost 1000 cals


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> I have looked into it, I think I can manage it with in 7 hours.
> 
> First meal will be loaded with carbs, thinking porridge, whey, honey, blueberries, raspberries, cinnamon and raisins. Done some quick macro guess work last night and can load it with almost 1000 cals


So how would you do that with my diet mate:

12;30 tuna/chicken salad (pasta occasionally ) and banana

4:30 50 whey and banana

6:30 50 whey

7:00 chicken with rice or tuna pasta

8:30 25 casein. Half tub cottage cheese and 1tbsp natty pb

Non training days swap lunch and tea around


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck bud - im trying to bulk using the leangains approach


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> So how would you do that with my diet mate:
> 
> 12;30 tuna/chicken salad (pasta occasionally ) and banana
> 
> ...


You able to fit it in between 12:30 and 4:30 ?

Is the 6:30 shake your post workout one ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

you taking in high fast on your off days Rob, were u getting your fats from, fish oil tabs,fish etc


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> You able to fit it in between 12:30 and 4:30 ?
> 
> Is the 6:30 shake your post workout one ?


Not really mate. And Yeah half 6 is pwo



Hayesy said:


> you taking in high fast on your off days Rob, were u getting your fats from, fish oil tabs,fish etc


On off days in the week (weds ) I'm eating mince at lunch. About 250g worth of mince . I'm also gonna be adding 1tbsp evoo to my evening shake which I take with pb. For tea I will be having a slab of rump or sirloin steak. So Yeah fat is a lot higher on days off.

As for weekends I eat something like mackerel for lunch. Got pasta today on training day but usually it's a salad then a large pwo meal.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Not really mate. And Yeah half 6 is pwo
> 
> On off days in the week (weds ) I'm eating mince at lunch. About 250g worth of mince . I'm also gonna be adding 1tbsp evoo to my evening shake which I take with pb. For tea I will be having a slab of rump or sirloin steak. So Yeah fat is a lot higher on days off.
> 
> As for weekends I eat something like mackerel for lunch. Got pasta today on training day but usually it's a salad then a large pwo meal.


Weds and Sundays are my off days - my diets have all perilously lacked in fat intake - might buy some evoo meself


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Weds and Sundays are my off days - my diets have all perilously lacked in fat intake - might buy some evoo meself


What's your IF look like then for a bulk then?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What's your IF look like then for a bulk then?


Playing around with my macros and cal intake atm just to see where i gain and loose, im very carb sensitive and swell up like a balloon so will see

2500kcals im hitting as off yest and only taking in 100c and 50 on rest days...Just made a Junro.

Not really in any rush to go massive, slower the better hope the IF keeps the fat gain right down...

Train at 6.30am fasted as well so 12pm couldn't come quick enough...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Playing around with my macros and cal intake atm just to see where i gain and loose, im very carb sensitive and swell up like a balloon so will see
> 
> 2500kcals im hitting as off yest and only taking in 100c and 50 on rest days...Just made a Junro.
> 
> ...


Same as mate. Give me carbs and I look like Michelin man!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Same as mate. Give me carbs and I look like Michelin man!


Mostly my carbs are coming from oats,sweet p and brown rice but been reading loads about the leangains and apparently the mostly starch based carbs are better, so gonna add in some breads and shredded wheat, waffles.... change up so used to them 3 carbs....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Mostly my carbs are coming from oats,sweet p and brown rice but been reading loads about the leangains and apparently the mostly starch based carbs are better, so gonna add in some breads and shredded wheat, waffles.... change up so used to them 3 carbs....


Interesting mate. I was doing 100g oats for breakfast. Will look at shredded wheat when I do lean bulking


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Not really mate. And Yeah half 6 is pwo
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Fair one, not sure if I just have big eyes when it comes to carbs right now cos of this keto  I have always been able to eat loads though so still planning on trying it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just had lunch. Catch 22 tonight. Deadlifts with aching legs or shoulders with smashed tri.....

Deadlifts it is. Haha. Gonna smash them tonight! Time to start ramming the weight up!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Just had lunch. Catch 22 tonight. Deadlifts with aching legs or shoulders with smashed tri.....
> 
> Deadlifts it is. Haha. Gonna smash them tonight! Time to start ramming the weight up!


Good opportunity to test yourself mate. What was your heaviest deadlift before starting IF?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good opportunity to test yourself mate. What was your heaviest deadlift before starting IF?


Two years ago I did 140 for four but I was taking dbol after being very ill-advised. Huge regret. From there I've never ever tried a 1rm. Gonna go for 115 for 3x5 tonight. My grip is bad though. Gonna get chalked up! will let you know tonight how that feels a give a 1rm estimate. I recon I'd be able to pull 160 for one though at a guess


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Two years ago I did 140 for four but I was taking dbol after being very ill-advised. Huge regret. From there I've never ever tried a 1rm. Gonna go for 115 for 3x5 tonight. My grip is bad though. Gonna get chalked up! will let you know tonight how that feels a give a 1rm estimate. I recon I'd be able to pull 160 for one though at a guess


Ah was just meaning right before your cut lol. Just for strength comparison lol.

You not got any lifting straps mate?

160 is my best 1rm which roughly translatesd to 135-140kg 3x5 for me anyway. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Ah was just meaning right before your cut lol. Just for strength comparison lol.
> 
> You not got any lifting straps mate?
> 
> 160 is my best 1rm which roughly translatesd to 135-140kg 3x5 for me anyway. Just to give you an idea.


Was doing about 105 5x5 but form was terrible. Sorted it now!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pre wo supp taken. Maximize v2. Nit touched in two months so should gee me up in next 15 mins!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wtf has happened!!! @faultline will remember a few months ago that I somehow flew up in squats. Well it's happening in deadlifts now.

For those who don't know me well, I've really struggled with deadlifts recently. I thought I was Good but after posting a video I was basically told my form sucked. In a nutshell I was lifting the weight off the floor in a squat stance. This is because I have short hamstrings and I couldn't engage them. @simonthepieman gave advice which basically entailed having a stance like a proud duck and sticking my ass out. By slightly lifting the bar from the floor I was able to adopt this position. I was now able to engage my hamstrings and drive through them and my hips. Well tonight it paid off so thanks @simonthepieman

Deadlifts. 3X5 I was gonna go for 115 but braved 120. Easy. I felt it power through hammies and hips. I can't actually believe how simple it felt. I'd be confident doing 3x5 at 130!

db rows 3x5 at 32.5kg. Right side is deffo stronger than left

Cg lat pd ss with wg . 3x5 35

Db curls 3x8 16

ez 25 for 1x8. Forearm pain so stopped.

So all in all I'm over the moon. I dream of hitting 200kg for 1 one day. 180 Probably more realistic though!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And for the record my hammies kill. Haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Wtf has happened!!! @faultline will remember a few months ago that I somehow flew up in squats. Well it's happening in deadlifts now.
> 
> For those who don't know me well, I've really struggled with deadlifts recently. I thought I was Good but after posting a video I was basically told my form sucked. In a nutshell I was lifting the weight off the floor in a squat stance. This is because I have short hamstrings and I couldn't engage them. @simonthepieman gave advice which basically entailed having a stance like a proud duck and sticking my ass out. By slightly lifting the bar from the floor I was able to adopt this position. I was now able to engage my hamstrings and drive through them and my hips. Well tonight it paid off so thanks @simonthepieman
> 
> ...


great sesions. Thanks for the props, but you and you alone lifted that weight. If it feels good go for the big increases. Its happened to me, having an accelerate time growth period. You probably just got the mind and body finally in sync and improved your weak points and you are flying.

I went from 120KG x 5 to 200KG x 1 in 2 years and i'm nothing special so you can definitely do it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job mate.

Onwards and upwards! 130 next week!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks lads. 130. 135......


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you smashing the deads mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So strength is defo on the up on IF then! Good news, but like you said now you have the form nailed you should fly through them, keep it up pal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> So strength is defo on the up on IF then! Good news, but like you said now you have the form nailed you should fly through them, keep it up pal


Looking forward to benching again and deads next week. Should be getting 70+ on bench with ease and hopefully smash 135 on deadlifts.

I also recommended bcaa powder. I reckon it's helping me no end. Also the aim is to have a lifting total of 450kg for the three lifts. 160 squat, 180 dead and 110 bench. Gives me something to aim for


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good Job with the lifts mate, keep it goin


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Workouts this week have deffo Done their job so far. Chest is in pieces from Mon and back is ruined from yesterday.

Just had some mince but it was foul. Grisly as hell. Had to throw it. Eggs for tea and a nice relaxed night doing sweet fa. Probably sneak a couple of sweets too as one of girls is leaving today.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Low Carb day my ass. Haha had about 500 calories of cake. Just means small tea and half 8 snack.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Low Carb day my ass. Haha had about 500 calories of cake. Just means small tea and half 8 snack.


Did you say cake, lookin around like a maniac atm i need some haha.....strict as poss i need to be, sugar makes me swell up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Did you say cake, lookin around like a maniac atm i need some haha.....strict as poss i need to be, sugar makes me swell up


Just nailed double chicken in nandos Haha. And now....... bench and Jerry's. Boom!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Only cheat of week though. Strictly strict all week now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

This diet is getting expensive! Bought two pairs of trousers new year. Felt tight and had belt on first buckle for show.

Two weeks ago I had to move it to buckle two.

Today they are falling down again. Gone to move to third buckle but it scrunches my trousers up. So now I need to buy some more. Expensive show this!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fats melting off man!!!

What was the cal intake in the end then yest haha, make me jealous


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Fats melting off man!!!
> 
> What was the cal intake in the end then yest haha, make me jealous


It wasn't that bad really mate. Substituted other things. Ended up about 2500..mainly sugar though. Haha. I don't care though. Weigh-in Sunday am and if I'm down from two weeks ago I'll be happy.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Greedy bastard im jel of u!!

Sundays my cheat time, PIZZA MMMMMMM


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Shoulders tonight. Phone is fecked so have to use laptop. Wounded!
> 
> BB seated press. 40 3x5. Surprised at this. Higher than what I imagined I could do
> 
> ...


Shoulders tonight. Will be trying to smash the above workout from last week. Shrugs especially need to be maxed out


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> This diet is getting expensive! Bought two pairs of trousers new year. Felt tight and had belt on first buckle for show.
> 
> Two weeks ago I had to move it to buckle two.
> 
> Today they are falling down again. Gone to move to third buckle but it scrunches my trousers up. So now I need to buy some more. Expensive show this!


How much has your waist gone down since you started IF mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Shoulders tonight. Will be trying to smash the above workout from last week. Shrugs especially need to be maxed out


Bb press 45 3x5

Db lats 6.5 3x5 silly easy this week. Increase a lot

Bo lats 15 3x6 still too easy

Shrugs 110 3x5. More in the tank

Cable crunch 45 3x12 shady form. Lower next week

Leg raises 3xf

Bycicles FAIL!!!! Haha. Dead.

Also I would recommend two product. Monster chaos. Awesome! Taken as pre wo. Was off my head. Haha.

And maxiraw hoodie. So thick and warm and CHEAP!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders feel fine today. No ache at all. Legs tonight though. Time to start adding weight back up. 100Kg tonight then next week I'll start getting heavy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

what routine are you following mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> what routine are you following mate


Four day split. Works around compounds and general high weight low reps. Never done four day split before so enjoying it and making progress


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Four day split. Works around compounds and general high weight low reps. Never done four day split before so enjoying it and making progress


Still dodging cardio too ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Still dodging cardio too ?


Yes mate. Will be doing so until mid March. Wait til it warms up a bit then get some hill work sorted out


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that was hard work. Freezing cold hinders training!

squats 100 3x5

Calfs 80 3x20

Sldl 60 2x5


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tomorrow is pretty much a full fast day. Maybe a little snack for tea but that'll be all. Big weigh in Sunday


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Tomorrow is pretty much a full fast day. Maybe a little snack for tea but that'll be all. Big weigh in Sunday


Good luck for the weigh in!! How are you finding the full day fast up to now? I know it's only 11.05am, mind... think you can keep it up, pal?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Good luck for the weigh in!! How are you finding the full day fast up to now? I know it's only 11.05am, mind... think you can keep it up, pal?


Feel fine mate. Gonna have some eggs for tea then a casein shake and that's it. Zerooooo carbs today.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BOOM! Just won on the footy. 5 quid bet. 270 quid!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank God I've it had a protein bar today. Because tonight I'm celebrating!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I weighed myself this morning and I was 12,11.5. So that's a 1.25 loss over two weeks. Happy with that. Steady away. Lose fat not muscle!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one pal, my 1st weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

A weekend of two halves. I win 300 notes Saturday. Sunday, my Good friend find his father in-law dead.

Cherish life people. Money means fcuk all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

have u used the IF Calculator rob?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well done with the fat-loss, pal! Real good results! Hope you continue!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Well done with the fat-loss, pal! Real good results! Hope you continue!!!!


Cheers mate. Just ordered warrior blaze reborn. Gonna set up a separate log . I'll post up a link to it.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=209427


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> have u used the IF Calculator rob?


No what is it mate???


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Good strong session. Strength is improving. Was sure it would decrease but as it stands I'm getting stronger.
> 
> Flat bench 67.5 x 5 5 4 sedgier helped arching back. Also noticed grip is far far too narrow so I'll address that next week.
> 
> ...


Wow things are still on the up! Remember last week after doing chest (above) I said I'd mastered arching my back. I found it helped massively with my lifts. I also stated that I still thought there was room for improvement.

Before I felt that my grip was too narrow. I thought this because my chest didn't feel like it was getting worked and by the time I got to dips they were cooked. So this week I arched my back and widened my grip. Results speak for themselves.

Bb bench. 70 3x5

Inc bench 55 3x5

Dips 12.5 5 5 5

I felt there was more to give in each so I'll be increasing next week.

Cgbp. Huge increase. Triceps felt relatively fresh moving onto these

50 8 7

tri pd 25 8 8 8 more in the tank. Up to 30 next week, possibly more.

So there we go. All done. Next week I still think there is improvement on bench. Wrists still went back and elbows flailed at times. I think if I keep form tight I'll up next week. I also think I'm close to the magic 100kg

Also something for you to laugh at. It's cold out there you know!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jese my chest is in agony. Deffo worked it with wider grip!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Wtf has happened!!! @faultline will remember a few months ago that I somehow flew up in squats. Well it's happening in deadlifts now.
> 
> For those who don't know me well, I've really struggled with deadlifts recently. I thought I was Good but after posting a video I was basically told my form sucked. In a nutshell I was lifting the weight off the floor in a squat stance. This is because I have short hamstrings and I couldn't engage them. @simonthepieman gave advice which basically entailed having a stance like a proud duck and sticking my ass out. By slightly lifting the bar from the floor I was able to adopt this position. I was now able to engage my hamstrings and drive through them and my hips. Well tonight it paid off so thanks @simonthepieman
> 
> ...


Deadlifts tonight boys. Gonna go for 135 at 3x5. So long as I drive through my hammies like last time I don't see any issues. Keep same on rows but maybe up the pulldowns. I'll have to see though how I feel after the deadlifts.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back and biceps. Strong session although was worried cos at 100kg dl warmup it my back slightly twinged. Feel OK now though.

Deadlifts 135kg 5 3 4 pb! keep same weight next week and hit 5 5 5. Pretty Good form. Dug heels in and drove through the hammies and hips. Recon I could do 165 for one.

Db row 3x5 32.5kg. Will up next week

Cg ss wg lat pulldown. 3x5 37.5kg. Up next week.

Ez curls 3x8 25kg. Still forearm pain. May swap to straight bar next week.

Also took warrior blaze reborn this evening. Still feel high. Was off my tits a bit ago. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice deadlift PB, I'm sure your hit 5x5 next week.

Do u find u need that pre-wo stim because of the cutting or just in general?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Back and biceps. Strong session although was worried cos at 100kg dl warmup it my back slightly twinged. Feel OK now though.
> 
> Deadlifts 135kg 5 3 4 pb! keep same weight next week and hit 5 5 5. Pretty Good form. Dug heels in and drove through the hammies and hips. Recon I could do 165 for one.
> 
> ...


Bosh. Great work.

I'd recommend warm up sets at 50% of your work weight. But great lifting bro


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Nice deadlift PB, I'm sure your hit 5x5 next week.
> 
> Do u find u need that pre-wo stim because of the cutting or just in general?


I do 3x5 mate. Gonna have to get pwo. Stuffs starting to get heavy so will need it soon mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning. Lost another half pound in two days. Down to 11 dead.

Also took warrior blaze half hour ago. Absolutely off my tits


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

For any noobs this is a typical food day when not training.

Lunch, beef chilli, banana, 50g cheese

Mid aft, 50g whey

Tea, chicken salad,

Half 8, 30g casein, half tub cottage cheese and tbsp natty pb.

Having dinner party tonight though so have swapped banana for rice at tea.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Training days 200 p/c, 40 fat

Non training days 200p, 60c/f

Working a treat so far. Slow loses but increasing strength. Can't wait to get bulking lean style. Recon strength will absolutely fly up! 200kg deadlifts I'm coming for you!!!!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mid aft and back is in agony!!!!! $hit worked a treat!!!! :screwy:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Just read through this journal. Good work mate, interesting read.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Weighed myself this morning. Lost another half pound in two days. Down to 11 dead.
> 
> Also took warrior blaze half hour ago. Absolutely off my tits


That almost got me there lol. I thought that meant 11stone for a mibute :laugh:

Good lifting.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> That almost got me there lol. I thought that meant 11stone for a mibute :laugh:
> 
> Good lifting.


Haha I don't wanna get that low again. Was well skinny then


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus Christ my back AND chest are still in pieces. Also took warrior blaze 20 min ago and I'm shaking like a $hitting dog.

Shoulders tonight. Should smash it up with heavier weight. Tri feel fresh as a Daisy. I'm liking this four day bodypart split


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Jesus Christ my back AND chest are still in pieces. Also took warrior blaze 20 min ago and I'm shaking like a $hitting dog.
> 
> Shoulders tonight. Should smash it up with heavier weight. Tri feel fresh as a Daisy. I'm liking this four day bodypart split


HAHA your turn to feel like **** off the pre workouts :tongue:

My backs burnin while im sitting here but i like it, least i know ive hit it good!!!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> HAHA your turn to feel like **** off the pre workouts :tongue:
> 
> My backs burnin while im sitting here but i like it, least i know ive hit it good!!!


That's why I stopped taking mine after awhile your body becomes used to it. Just a good strong coffee will do that trick!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> That's why I stopped taking mine after awhile your body becomes used to it. Just a good strong coffee will do that trick!


Yeah i agree body gets used to it so i dont have it every session...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taking warrior blaze reborn as a fat burner.

I have pwo stuff (may buy some craze) but I only use it really if I have to on deadlift days etc.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Bb press 45 3x5
> 
> Db lats 6.5 3x5 silly easy this week. Increase a lot
> 
> ...


Bb press. 3x5 47.5. Reaching limit with this. So much harder than standing press due to the strictness. Pure shoulder and tricep power. Recon 50 will be my lot.

Side lats. 5 at 10kg. Not strict enough form. 8.5, 2x6

Bo lats 3x6 17.5. Still not hard really.

Bb Shrugs 110kg 4no. (Grip went due to gloves so ditched for straps) then 3x5

Cable crunches 3x12 35kg. Felt it at end.

Done! Impeccable diet so I'm hoping weight will drop accordingly. Dunno how I'm gonna feel when lifts start stalling. Instinct says eat carbs for energy but I'll have to swallow my ego and Just live with it. Below are targets I feel I could do 1rm at current state. In brackets are what I'd Hope to achieve by 2014

bb bench 95 (105)

squats 140 (170)

deadlifts 165 (180)

I'm still refusing to do cardio but I'll start beginning of April if I feel I need to. Summer holiday in July so aim to be 12% bf by then. I'm hoping that Come 2014 I'll be well on my way in a lean bulk diet. Gonna resist posting up pics until start of March.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Weighed myself this morning. Lost another half pound in two days. Down to 11 dead.
> 
> Also took warrior blaze half hour ago. Absolutely off my tits


Weighed myself this morn due to drinking and eating out tonight as well as an all dayer Sunday.

Down to 10,10.5 so another half lb in a couple of days. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jese I was pi$sed last night. Cheat day. Tbh though it's only gonna consist of a pot noodle and pizza. Haha.

Will weigh myself again Mon morning


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did that alcohol fit in your macros?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Did that alcohol fit in your macros?


Was fcuking mad. Mojito, san miguel, rose wine, white wine, requilla and a load of rum and coke. Fcuking carnage!!!!!

weighed myself this morning aaaannnnddddd weigh the same. Band on. Haha. More booze tomorrow too. Hit it hard again on Tuesday. Result


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow this weekend has been am eye opener. Been really depressed tonight. My bipolar has been a killer.

I've only had it six months though and I'm still learning. It's down to drink. Drunk silly amounts. Irresponsible but I'm still learning. So there we go. Don't drink silly amounts in future!

sure I'll be OK tomorrow. Smash chest up and have a relaxing day


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Wow things are still on the up! Remember last week after doing chest (above) I said I'd mastered arching my back. I found it helped massively with my lifts. I also stated that I still thought there was room for improvement.
> 
> Before I felt that my grip was too narrow. I thought this because my chest didn't feel like it was getting worked and by the time I got to dips they were cooked. So this week I arched my back and widened my grip. Results speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


That was hard. Training on a calorie deficit is definitely starting to take it's toll! I'm starting to fail.

Bb bench 72.5 5 5 4f

Inc bench 57.5 5 5 5f

Dips 12.5 5 5 5 not too bad. Had more.

Cgbp. Pain!!!! Changing this to 3x5. Triceps were starting to fail. 50 8 6 4

Tri pd. 30 FAIL!!!! 25 8 8 8

From now on, no increase in weights. Just reps up to a Max of 6 or 9 respectively.

so Yeah I'm starting to reach limits. I'm Just shocked it's taken so long. Tbh I think my lifts are OK considering I'm getting feck all carbs and 1800 calories a day.

Gonna keep ploughing on. Back tomorrow. I know I have more in the tank for that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm struggling when I train fasted plus a calorie deficit, and I'm currently doing strength and hypertrophy on the same workout, so about to mix things up.

But you seem to be doing well and still increasing every workout, keep it up!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Yeah I'm struggling when I train fasted plus a calorie deficit, and I'm currently doing strength and hypertrophy on the same workout, so about to mix things up.
> 
> But you seem to be doing well and still increasing every workout, keep it up!


Cheers mate, you too. This cutting malarkey is hard graft!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phew, dillema over! I thought I was training today so had tuna and lettuce for lunch and chicken for tea.

Late last night moved training to weds so today is off day. Had to improvise fast. Haha.

Added cheese and milk to lunch and for tea it'll be 6 whole eggs with some wm toast. Sorted!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Today is without doubt the worst doms I've had in ages. Whole upper body is in pieces. Rest tonight then destroy some heavy deadlifts tomorrow. 150Kg anyone???


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Today is without doubt the worst doms I've had in ages. Whole upper body is in pieces. Rest tonight then destroy some heavy deadlifts tomorrow. 150Kg anyone???


Take a video of those 150kg sets mate. I want to see what they look like as i'm doing that weight next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ha OK mate. Dunno if you've read earlier stuff but it's off first pin. I have to do this due to short hammies. If I go off the ground it's a squat position that I lift in. In order to lift with Good technique I need bottom pin. I don't class them as racks though as they are done 2-3 pins higher


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weigh-in will be interesting this week. Eating more, but of fairly Good stuff. Salad, Greek yoghurt etc. Recon I'm Probably doing near 2k calories ed. Decided that on training days this is OK. Really need to work hard on off days though (ie <50 carbs )

Also as training is getting hard that's Why I've upped calories in a way. Need as much fuel as possible, especially when trying to pull 140+ deadlifts.

I'll keep am eye on the scales though. I believe last one was, 10.5 so I'll aim for 10 sat morn. This year is deffo all about cutting. Even at say .25lb a week, that's 13lb in a year. No bulk AT ALL until abbs are visible. Hopefully that'll mean going no lower than 12 stone too!

exercise wise I'll be doing a 1rm every 2 months and switching up exercises, ie inc bb press to inc db press. Ohbb press to Arnold press. The structure of four day split will stay in place though.

Chest and Triceps in agony today. Hopefully smash deads tonight. Got a mate coming so will help


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In reference to the Greek yog, have you tried quark?

Mix a scoop of strawberry whey in it, put in the freezer and it's like frozen yogurt.

Or don't bother with freezing it and it's like strawberry yogurt, 55g odd of pro, hardly any cals


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> In reference to the Greek yog, have you tried quark?
> 
> Mix a scoop of strawberry whey in it, put in the freezer and it's like frozen yogurt.
> 
> Or don't bother with freezing it and it's like strawberry yogurt, 55g odd of pro, hardly any cals


No I've not. Is it in the dairy section then? Will get some. Take to work to have at lunch


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In the cheese section, but tastes nothing like cheese, more like yogurt, it's a life saver on a cut


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Back and biceps. Strong session although was worried cos at 100kg dl warmup it my back slightly twinged. Feel OK now though.
> 
> Deadlifts 135kg 5 3 4 pb! keep same weight next week and hit 5 5 5. Pretty Good form. Dug heels in and drove through the hammies and hips. Recon I could do 165 for one.
> 
> ...


Deadlifts tonight. The rep ranges are 4-6. Last week I got 5,3,4 with three being grip failure. Tempted to go for 140 tonight. Not freezing either so Probably use chalk as opposed to straps


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Will follow you bud, good luck and cheers for visiting my log also i tried that new liquid chalk the other day and was gobsmacked by how strong my grip was, try it...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just read through the entire thread, are you accepting late subscribers?

I'm currently on Keto whilst on DNP, 3 weeks after DNP I'll be eating 1800 cals a day, just so I don't get a fat rebound. I'm gonna give IF a go in hope that it'll make 1800 cals easier.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts were hard this evening. Going to lower down next week to achieve the final set I need.

Deadlifts 140 x 5,3,f. 120x4

Db rows 32.5x5 5 5 not too bad at all really.

Cgpd ss wgpd 40x5 5 5 chosen easy but last set wg were hard.

Straight bar curls 27.5 x 10 10 10 miles easier than ez curls.

Deffo drop deads next week though. Even if I do 3x4 I'm still achieving what I need to. The last set was literally failure. Couldn't lift it one bit. Prob do 130, 444 next week.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Worst doms of my life. Back is in absolute pieces . Good pieces though. It's Just a Shame that I'm not feeding it the carbs I need to grow. Cutting is major head****


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Richard.wood said:


> Will follow you bud, good luck and cheers for visiting my log also i tried that new liquid chalk the other day and was gobsmacked by how strong my grip was, try it..
> 
> Tom90;3876984]Just read through the entire thread, are you accepting late subscribers?
> 
> I'm currently on Keto whilst on DNP, 3 weeks after DNP I'll be eating 1800 cals a day, just so I don't get a fat rebound. I'm gonna give IF a go in hope that it'll make 1800 cals easier.


Ta for following lads


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Bb press. 3x5 47.5. Reaching limit with this. So much harder than standing press due to the strictness. Pure shoulder and tricep power. Recon 50 will be my lot.
> 
> Side lats. 5 at 10kg. Not strict enough form. 8.5, 2x6
> 
> ...


Bb press 47.5 5 5 4 strict form

Side lats 8.5 6 6 6

bo rear delt 15 6 6 6

Shrugs 100 5 5 5

cable crunches 35 12 12 12

after some advice now though. Especially from @simonthepieman

I have always used strength and power to shift the weight. Flat bench, lower down EXPLODE up. Oh press, lower down, EXPLODE up. Now is this the right sort of thing to do? Reason beind it being that I speak to a lad at work and he lowers weight but concentrates on the movements, ie 2,1,2 seconds.

Just after people's views. Heavy weight, exploding up with power, or slow, controlled movement concentrating on timings.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My 2p.

Slow negitives, controlled but not slow positives.

Also I remember you saying your doing a bodybuilding type split now so IMO I'd do a few more reps on certain things, 8-12.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> My 2p.
> 
> Slow negitives, controlled but not slow positives.
> 
> Also I remember you saying your doing a bodybuilding type split now so IMO I'd do a few more reps on certain things, 8-12.


Following a set routine mate that I've got from a book mate. Some 4-6 others 8-10


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sure i read that the lower reps on the big lifts are ideal r cutting. Only what i read, i read a lot of BS lol.

With rep tempo, i always feel as if my weight is about the right heaviness that i cant drive it at a fast pace, i.e 1 sec. i do give it some drive but it inevitavly goes up at about the same tempo as it comes down for me personally. I'd guess as long as you feel the target muscles work then its nothing much to worry about.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm sure i read that the lower reps on the big lifts are ideal r cutting. Only what i read, i read a lot of BS lol.
> 
> With rep tempo, i always feel as if my weight is about the right heaviness that i cant drive it at a fast pace, i.e 1 sec. i do give it some drive but it inevitavly goes up at about the same tempo as it comes down for me personally. I'd guess as long as you feel the target muscles work then its nothing much to worry about.


Strength training is ideal for cutting. If you are keeping or maintaining strength you will keep muscle.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes! So I read something that's true then lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom! Stick with 3x5 then!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Doing good mate!! Hows the doms haha!!

Whats the diet been like and more importantly whens the cheat meal/day

:thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Servere doms today in back. Deffo no squatting until tomorrow.

Also I jumped on the scales and I'm up 1.5lb!!!! I can only put this down to eating lunch at work for the past three days (chicken wrap but the tortilla was white). So today I'm on no carbs. (Weigh day is officially tomorrow anyway )

So next week I'm gonna be uber strict. Make my own meals and don't deviate away from it. This week though I've felt I've needed carbs. Every session has been heavy and worked hard!

will see what the scales say tomorrow anyway and decide What's what. All I know is that I've pushed myself to the limit this week!!! Maybe a little bit of muscle growth in there! 

Ps it's $hit being skinny. I feel like I've lost size, yet my lifts are up! Head fcuk. Haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

When and how often are you getting on the scales rob?

fuk the white wraps off


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> When and how often are you getting on the scales rob?
> 
> fuk the white wraps off


Weekly mate. Sedgier jacking that off. Off day today so chilli and cheese at lunch then tuna salad for tea.

On warrior blaze reborn atm and they recon it has appetite suppressant in. Don't think so somehow!!!!! Diet has been 80% this week. MUST up it next week man. Strict tuna salads on training days


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I jump in the scale every morn mate, naked after a whizz, think its better than weekly myself and gives u a better guide line of what u are doing etc!!

Just all out of Jacked 3d micro now....decent but no effect after a week, going for Craze next


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> I jump in the scale every morn mate, naked after a whizz, think its better than weekly myself and gives u a better guide line of what u are doing etc!!
> 
> Just all out of Jacked 3d micro now....decent but no effect after a week, going for Craze next


I'll try that then. You're right. More accurate as you can see where you've gone wrong then. :thumbup:

Craze is meant to be Good. Have you tried warrior blaze reborn though? Was off my tits first time. Fat burner though not pwo. Sedgier gonna try craze though!

old man is down sat so gonna enjoy myself. Nice curry and some traditional ales to sample


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I'll try that then. You're right. More accurate as you can see where you've gone wrong then. :thumbup:
> 
> Craze is meant to be Good. Have you tried warrior blaze reborn though? Was off my tits first time. Fat burner though not pwo. Sedgier gonna try craze though!
> 
> old man is down sat so gonna enjoy myself. Nice curry and some traditional ales to sample


Yeah see how that does for you, gives you good idea what foods fuk ur weight up haha!! water weight that is!

No not had a go of that but i hear craze is good, only used to get a pre workout for pump, not fussed about that now, mental focus is better, get sh!t done


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> I jump in the scale every morn mate, naked after a whizz, think its better than weekly myself and gives u a better guide line of what u are doing etc!!


Exactly what I do. Wake, wee, weigh :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah see how that does for you, gives you good idea what foods fuk ur weight up haha!! water weight that is!
> 
> No not had a go of that but i hear craze is good, only used to get a pre workout for pump, not fussed about that now, mental focus is better, get sh!t done


Could that be the white bread then? I feel very bloated as it goes!!!!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just had lunch. Beef chilli and a banana. The carbs Should see me through to training tomorrow am.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Could that be the white bread then? I feel very bloated as it goes!!!!!!!


Yeah possible mate, how much fiber is in your diet? oats are another one that bloat!!!

is your 1st meal the biggest of the day!?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah possible mate, how much fiber is in your diet? oats are another one that bloat!!!
> 
> is your 1st meal the biggest of the day!?


When training first meal at lunch is small followed by a banana. Then banana pre wo, then basmatti rice pwo. Could this be a cause?

non training days, biggest meal at lunch, small for tea


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha what a disaster day. Been last day on my apartment at work so chocolate has been flying all over the shop!!!!!

weigh in tomorrow may not go well. Ahahaha

Anyway next week will be fine. Training so no access to any ****!!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't sweat it pal, you know what needs to be done, slowly slowly is best anyway .

How's the job going?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Don't sweat it pal, you know what needs to be done, slowly slowly is best anyway .
> 
> How's the job going?


Cheers mate! Something amazing has happened though. I've lost 0.25lb. Haha, da fcuk!!!!! Chuffed with that

Job is Good mate. Much much healthier as a result too. Money is irrelevant in the grand scheme

What about you bud? still plugging away?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lunch tomorrow. Time to ride the wagon again!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> When training first meal at lunch is small followed by a banana. Then banana pre wo, then basmatti rice pwo. Could this be a cause?
> 
> non training days, biggest meal at lunch, small for tea


Just try change it up bud, see what works if it was me i would have brown rice but that's just personal pref....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Lunch tomorrow. Time to ride the wagon again!!!!


whats this...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> whats this...


Tuna, spring onion, red pepper and pumpkin seeds


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Wow that was hard work. Freezing cold hinders training!
> 
> squats 100 3x5
> 
> ...


Squats tonight. Not done in a couple of weeks so it's gonna be tough. Will need some pre wo energy, that's for sure! therefore only one warrior blaze taken and I'll nail monster chaos pwo. Will Also do one set of 85 and see how I feel. Might have to be a Steady session which means going no higher than 100kg.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eating chocolate and losing weight? You're doing something right :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Wow that was hard work. Freezing cold hinders training!
> 
> squats 100 3x5
> 
> ...


First leg session in two weeks. I've struggled because I do legs on a Fri and after a long week at work I Just don't have to energy. Therefore I'm doing shoulder's on a Fri now and legs Monday.

Also due to the fact I haven't had consecutive leg sessions in a while I've struggled to get momentum. The squats tonight were hard work. Because I've not kept on top of them I can really feel how hard they work my legs!

Squats 100 3x5 Legs felt fcuked after

calfes 85 3x20

sldl 65 3x5 relatively easy. Need to drive through hammies more though.

All in all Good session though. Regular am weigh-ins from tomorrow too


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weight 12,10.5


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How much is total loss now mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Trousers are getting looser. Gonna need t tighten again soon!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done mate. Can you see a difference in the mirror?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate. Can you see a difference in the mirror?


Massively. I'll be posting pics every 2 months so keep your eyes peeled near end of Feb


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> That was hard. Training on a calorie deficit is definitely starting to take it's toll! I'm starting to fail.
> 
> Bb bench 72.5 5 5 4f
> 
> ...


Monster chest and tri session. Mate trained with me so I could push myself that little bit extra

Bb bench 72.5 x 5 5 80 x 3

Inc 57.5 x 5 5 67.5 x 3

Dips 15 x 6 6 5

Cgbp 55 x 5 60 x 4 2

Cgpd 20x 8 12 9 YES 20. I did 25 last week and they weren't bad. Today though I was in trouble.

Having mate there definitely helped. Was painful as hell. Nice bit of chocolate pwo for sugar spike. Making spag bol soon.

Wired how I'm getting strong yet losing weight!!!!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Monster chest and tri session. Mate trained with me so I could push myself that little bit extra
> 
> Bb bench 72.5 x 5 5 80 x 3
> 
> ...


Its sooooo much more beneficial I find having someone around to train with, losing weight and getting stronger your obviously doing something right! Keep it up mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Day off tomorrow, therefore diet alters. 50/50 fat/carb split. Therefore at lunch I'll be eating mince bolognese, almonds and pumpkin seeds. For tea I'll be eating sausage and rustic chips.

I honestly don't know how I'm getting the strength to do these workouts. I've cut before using a traditional diet and I struggled. I'm not saying that's the sole reason for failing but I believe IF is doing a great job. I had to throw away pasta at lunch today because I was so full!

Also I don't calorie count. I set a diet plan at the start and pretty much follow that. It's working Good so far so I don't feel the need to nitpick at macros. So long as I continue to lose 0.5-1lb a week I'll carry on. After warrior blaze I'll take a break from fat burners but in April I'll start an eca stack. Remember, it's a Marathon not a sprint. My days of bulk bulk bulk, cut cut cut are over. Slow cut all year then lean Gaines all the way. No 1kcal breakfasts, no huge amounts of oats etc etc. Also I'll avoid switching up routines all the time. After 8 weeks (end of Feb) I'll take a break and then alter the odd exercise. IF and 4 day split all year.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk me, legs are in pieces!!!! Back day tomorrow so I think I'll go Steady with deads and do three ramp sets. 110,115,120. See how I feel after 115. Possibly 130 but we'll see.

Wierd day though. Girls at work are asking Why I'm on a diet, 'there's nothing on you.' Maybe true to a point. I'm certainly not fat but I'm determined to get the abs out. Otherwise it's Just another merrygoround of bulk, decide I'm fat and cut. If I'm gonna do this long haul I may aswell accept that I'm gonna be a skinny cnut for at least a year. It's so frustrating but I know it's what I need to do.

Also mate at work, her fella is aas assisted and it's Good talking to her. So frustrating though that He's 16 stone and cutting! Got it would be so simple to jump on test. In all honesty it would be considered if I didn't have mental health issues. Try running a mood altering aas alongside bipolar mood disorder. Haha it would be fcuking mental!!!!!

It would be interesting to know how much I'd weigh at 12%bf. I'd Hope no lower than 12st. The goal is 13st at 12% that would be quality. Recon I'd look fairly Good at that. Tried dream though is 14st at 12%. Recon that's maybe limit though for natty growth!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated pics. I Just couldn't resist. Haha. I'll let you vultures judge. Just under 6 weeks since ones in grundies.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What's your approx bodyfat just now mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> What's your approx bodyfat just now mate?


You tell me mate. Haha 22% maybe?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not now, maybe 16-17%


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah i don't reckon 22 mate, no way. You're much improved. I was gonna say about 17-18 possibly.

Either way some great work there man. It's all just peeled off the front mate. Arms and chest, shoulders all looking much better. I don't see too much of a difference on your back right enough so you maybe just had a lot of bloat? I have exact same problems mate.

Good stuff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I got advised off a pro that when bulking in future, don't go higher than 18%. I have an idea now then what that is. Can't wait for summer. I bet I look miles different


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Deadlifts were hard this evening. Going to lower down next week to achieve the final set I need.
> 
> Deadlifts 140 x 5,3,f. 120x4
> 
> ...


Deadlifts. Took it easy today.lower back was ruined last week. 3x5 100 110 115

Db rows 35, 5 5 5 hard work

Cgpd ss wgpd 42.5 x 5 (heavy however I had nobody pinning me down) 40, 5 5 (mate pinned me down to get full rom. Much much easier!)

straight bar curls 27.5 x 10 10 8F The fact I was so strict on cg and wg cooked my biceps. Huge pump now. Haha

Loving training! This is what it's all about.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ended up in the pub last night. Few guiness!!!! Feel OK though. Shoulders and abbs tonight.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders and abbs tomorrow chaps. Gonna mix up exercises a little bit. Get smashing some heavy db presses


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Was 12.10 other day. Ate like a king this weekend though so doubt it now. Hahaha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> First leg session in two weeks. I've struggled because I do legs on a Fri and after a long week at work I Just don't have to energy. Therefore I'm doing shoulder's on a Fri now and legs Monday.
> 
> Also due to the fact I haven't had consecutive leg sessions in a while I've struggled to get momentum. The squats tonight were hard work. Because I've not kept on top of them I can really feel how hard they work my legs!
> 
> ...


Squats 110, 5 4 4

calf raises 85 20 20 20

sldl 70, 5 5 5


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How many calories are you having in your window? Rough guess?

How long did it take for the initial hunger of IF to go away?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> How many calories are you having in your window? Rough guess?
> 
> How long did it take for the initial hunger of IF to go away?


About 2k mate. Hunger sunsides after a week.

I'm looking at entering a powerlifting comp in June so I'll be switching my routine up! I'll Also be cutting down to 12 or so then getting up to 13 for comp


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Monster chest and tri session. Mate trained with me so I could push myself that little bit extra
> 
> Bb bench 72.5 x 5 5 80 x 3
> 
> ...


Bench flat 72.5 x 5. 80 x 3 70 x 2!!!

inc 57.5 x 5 60x5 65x2

Dips 15kg 5 5 5

Cgbp 50 x 5 52.5 x 5 55x 3

FAIL FAILED FAILURE FCUK

It was only a matter of time before I failed due to calories. IF I enter the comp in June I won't be cutting for much longer!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Bench flat 72.5 x 5. 80 x 3 70 x 2!!!
> 
> inc 57.5 x 5 60x5 65x2
> 
> ...


I thought you were on a bulk this week mate? :laugh: With the additional weekend calorification lol.

Re. The comp are you really going to cut 10lbs abd then reapply another 14 all in around 4 months? If so...how comes? Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I thought you were on a bulk this week mate? :laugh: With the additional weekend calorification lol.
> 
> Re. The comp are you really going to cut 10lbs abd then reapply another 14 all in around 4 months? If so...how comes? Lol


No mate that was dumb thinking. When I reread it I thought wtf!!!!

I really need some advice though for the comp. The rules say you need to wear certain clothes and allsorts. It's really confusing me!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What comp is it mate? I'm sure ewen can advise if it's something like strongman.

And yeah like he said, 14lb in 4 months is gonna be about 8-10lbs of fat


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> What comp is it mate? I'm sure ewen can advise if it's something like strongman.
> 
> And yeah like he said, 14lb in 4 months is gonna be about 8-10lbs of fat


Dunno about comp yet. Got two in pipeline. Gonna chill this week and then do a strength routine next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ps drug free


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

OK so competition is 13 weeks away from Monday.

Training will change from then so I can lift 105% 1rm on competition day. In order to do that I will be lifting compounds based on the following:

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%[

Obviously that's ten weeks and competition is 13 weeks away. I'm yet to calculate how I'll modify this to suit. Any opinions are welcome. I will Also do small assistance work after each compound lift each day.

Diet wise, I will be eating big but clean. I've been told not to worry about weight class. Just go there, have fun and smash some pbs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just do week one in three weeks and work from there, do 75% till then.

So the cutting down and lean gains is off then?

What's the new diet plan for strongman?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Just do week one in three weeks and work from there, do 75% till then.
> 
> So the cutting down and lean gains is off then?
> 
> What's the new diet plan for strongman?


It's not completely off really. Although I won't be fasting I'll be bulking as lean as possible. There's no way I'll be making a 400-430 total on my current diet. I need food in me!

IF I can get 400 I'll be Happy. 100 bench, 150 squat / deadlift. Even if I don't I'll be Happy that I had the balls to do it. To me it's all about nailing diet and training for 13 weeks


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well good luck mate, hope you get to the 400.

Is someone going to video it for you?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Well good luck mate, hope you get to the 400.
> 
> Is someone going to video it for you?


I Hope so. Hoping Mrs will Come and record


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Routine for comp

Week 1: 3 sets of 5 @ 50%

Week 2: 3 sets of 5 @ 60%

Week 3: 3 sets of 5 @ 70%

Week 4: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 6: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 7: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 8: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 9: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 10: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 11: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 12: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 13: New PR @ 105%


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Doesn't 100% mean 1rm?

If so how can you do 2 if them lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Doesn't 100% mean 1rm?
> 
> If so how can you do 2 if them lol


That's based on your 1rm 12 weeks ago mate. By then I will Hopefully be smashing it.

New diet is 2700kcals to start. Going as leeeeeean as possible. Also fcuk oats. They bloat me so bad!!!! So here's how I'll look on training day. I'll still be using warrior blaze to help too.

Breakfast 250ml ss milk. 25G whey, 4 weetabix

Half ten 25g whey

Lunch tuna pasta and banana

Half three banana 25g whey

Pwo 50 whey, 35g dex

Tea chicken and rice or similar

Half 9 cassein, half tub cottage cheese, pb


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Training tonight to get an idea of 1rm


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought you were going down til you got abs? Cant you still keep going given that the comp is just an experience plus your strength hasnt gone down anyway? Itd be good to see you hit that goal.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> No mate that was dumb thinking. When I reread it I thought wtf!!!!
> 
> I really need some advice though for the comp. The rules say you need to wear certain clothes and allsorts. It's really confusing me!


what fed will you be competing in mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And so the enquiry begins. Remember the saying, that to get better you need to strip it back, find the problem and then start again. Well this is it!

Please note that vids don't necessarily show 1rm

BENCH. Pathetic and tbh quite embarrasing. I wasn't even lifting this crap when I was 70kg. I honestly don't know if it's my bench or how I have it set or what. In a gym with a proper bench setup I tend to do better. I Just can't fathom the correct setup with my rack and bench. (I'm hoping a trip to the gym on Monday evening will prove me right) I doubt the videos will help either tbh! SO 1RM 85KG. I will attempt this at the gym Mon and Hopefully better it. If I can't then I need serious help!











SQUAT I'm hoping you're going to Tell me I'm getting better depth now. If not then once again I'm worried! 1RM 125KG






DEADLIFTS I don't think I did to bad really. After hitting 1rm I think I had another 10-15kg min in it. Once again though I wouldn't be surprised if you told me that my form blows! I have short hammies so struggle to engage them tbh and mainly drive through quads and hips. 1RM 135KG






So there we go. I've done what I can. Below is what I'd Hope to me doing 1rm in 13 weeks time. The aim is to lift 1rm + 5% for the first lift. From there I'll have two more attempts.

Bench 100kg (all time pb )

Squat 140kg (done 160 but nowhere near full depth )

Deadlift 160kg (all time pb )


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I thought you were going down til you got abs? Cant you still keep going given that the comp is just an experience plus your strength hasnt gone down anyway? Itd be good to see you hit that goal.


I was mate and that is still the plan long-term. For the comp though I want strength and want to dedicate myself to it and smash pbs. If I lose more weight I'm gonna get weaker. The last few sessions have been rough tbh.

I AM NOT going all out bulk this time though. I'll be maintaining mainly with possibly a few lbs added. That way I can cut down between comps for a period.

The plan was to cut to 12% I've wanted to enter a comp though foe a year now but couldn't due to health and confidence issues. I'm past that now though so Why not. Like I say though, I won't get a fat [email protected] again!



squirt said:


> what fed will you be competing in mate


It's the gbpf mate.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> And so the enquiry begins. Remember the saying, that to get better you need to strip it back, find the problem and then start again. Well this is it!
> 
> Please note that vids don't necessarily show 1rm
> 
> ...


i would say you need to go deeper on your squats atleast an inch imo and pause on your bench for atleast a 2 second count

deads look ok to me but im sure others mite say different


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Hi mate, what weight class will you be lifting in? I have only started training 6 months ago or so but only recently following a proper routine (push/pull/legs) im interested in following a strength routine and maybe competing in the future. But like you started im currently cutting down to see abbs and be lean for the first time ever then clean bulk and get a strong as possible following a starting strength routine or something, what sort of lifts are good for a novice at 80 kg?


I'm not setting a weight class mate. I Just want to be a strong as possible so if that means being a kilo over 83kg so be it.

My lifts are very Poor though mate. At the minute I'm doing 85kg bench (freak lift. It's normally about 92.5), 125kg squat (proper depth) and 135kg deadlift (could do 150 though if I'd have attempted).

So that gives a measly total of 360kg. The aim for my competition is 400. I think it is achievable if diet and training is spot on.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I was mate and that is still the plan long-term. For the comp though I want strength and want to dedicate myself to it and smash pbs. If I lose more weight I'm gonna get weaker. The last few sessions have been rough tbh.
> 
> I AM NOT going all out bulk this time though. I'll be maintaining mainly with possibly a few lbs added. That way I can cut down between comps for a period.
> 
> ...


All the best with your new goals then mate. I was just concerned that you might see a little more fat gain and start yo-yoing between bulk/cut which ive suffered from myself. Sounds like you have your plan set out though. 

In terms of the lifts, i would say squat an inch or so deeper at least and with deads puff that chest out to keep the back straight. Bench i cant commenr on as i'm sh1t at it lol.

I actually think you have a lot more in you at the minute on squat and dead. I would expect to see you absolutely grinding the reps up like life or death at your max lol. Face should turn purple when doing them :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

squirt said:


> i would say you need to go deeper on your squats atleast an inch imo and pause on your bench for atleast a 2 second count
> 
> deads look ok to me but im sure others mite say different


OK Thanks for the advice. Why is my bench so $hit though!!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> All the best with your new goals then mate. I was just concerned that you might see a little more fat gain and start yo-yoing between bulk/cut which ive suffered from myself. Sounds like you have your plan set out though.
> 
> In terms of the lifts, i would say squat an inch or so deeper at least and with deads puff that chest out to keep the back straight. Bench i cant commenr on as i'm sh1t at it lol.
> 
> I actually think you have a lot more in you at the minute on squat and dead. I would expect to see you absolutely grinding the reps up like life or death at your max lol. Face should turn purple when doing them :laugh:


Haha Thanks mate. Appreciate any advice given. As for lifts the squat fecking hurt but to be fair it was my fifth set so tired!

deads I agree. More in me. And I understand what you mean about yoyo ing. I honestly plan to stay as lean as possible though. No oats in sight. They bloat me like a fcuker. Weetabix! Boom! Haha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Haha Thanks mate. Appreciate any advice given. As for lifts the squat fecking hurt but to be fair it was my fifth set so tired!
> 
> deads I agree. More in me. And I understand what you mean about yoyo ing. I honestly plan to stay as lean as possible though. No oats in sight. They bloat me like a fcuker. Weetabix! Boom! Haha


Lol, im partial to weetabix myself at the moment. 5 in the morning i have just now lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lol, im partial to weetabix myself at the moment. 5 in the morning i have just now lol.


Four for me mate :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the depth you have to squat in the comp? To build good explosive positive on squat, try box squats in your training.

The bench, I can't really see how your set up as the camera is too high, but try digging your shoulders/traps into the bench with an arch in your back, chest pushed up, ass n legs set rock solid.

Deads look ok, maybe keep a straighter line on the way up, not sure what u can do about the short hammys?? Do u do sldl? Might help 'lengthen' them


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> OK Thanks for the advice. Why is my bench so $hit though!!!!!


 i wouldnt say its **** mate just need a longer pause when i went to watch the gbpf last mate they where quite strict on everything so you will want to train yourself to pause for a decent amount of time so you can defo hold it there and press easily on command you dont want to bomb out cause your not used to that extra second pause or something


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers lads. With my bench I try dig in shoulders and have an arch. Hurts my back though! I think I'm gonna have to practice more. Luckily I've got two weeks or so of light lifting. Hopefully I can use this time to nail form


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Food all sorted and ready to roll tomorrow. Three weeks of deload and technique will drag but after that the real hard work starts


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's your diet look now?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Food for today.

Breakfast 300ml milk

4 weetabix

25g whey

Half ten

25g whey

Lunch

Tuna and brown pasta (100g dry)

Banana

Four

25g whey

Banana

Pwo

50G whey

Chicken buryani

Bed

Half tub cottage cheese

30G casein

Just above maintenance. Not going all out like last time. See how I get on. Need food to fuel the hard workouts I'm gonna have to endure. If I wanna be deadlifting 170kg I'm gonna have to eat for it!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1, day 1

Squats at 3x5 at 50% 1rm. If that ain't a Good lift I'm the Pope! Haha. Even had to lower catchers by one. So someone dare Tell me it isn't deep enough! 

62.5Kg






Calf raises 62.5 3x20

Sldl 50 3x8

Light assistance as assistance is assistance. Haha. Squat still needs a little work but I'm getting there


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You are rolling your hips under to search for more depth or "butt winking" as we call it, stop that immediately unless you want a serious spinal injury!

Sit BACK and keep sitting back pushing the knees out over the feet (but not past the mid foot if possible and def not past toes).

And what the **** is with the poncy weight? 50%? You can do anything you want with 50% aside actually get stronger, waste of a squat session if you ask me. If you need to work on form it needs to be with a suitably difficult weight to expose the weak areas not some pithy play weight. If you must add in one or two more squat session for lighter work to improve flexibility and balance.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some good depth there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> You are rolling your hips under to search for more depth or "butt winking" as we call it, stop that immediately unless you want a serious spinal injury!
> 
> Sit BACK and keep sitting back pushing the knees out over the feet (but not past the mid foot if possible and def not past toes).
> 
> And what the **** is with the poncy weight? 50%? You can do anything you want with 50% aside actually get stronger, waste of a squat session if you ask me. If you need to work on form it needs to be with a suitably difficult weight to expose the weak areas not some pithy play weight. If you must add in one or two more squat session for lighter work to improve flexibility and balance.


I'm not sure myself what this means but i'd like to learn also. Is it to do with the angle he's driving up at? Have you got any good videos to denonstrate mate.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Food for today.
> 
> Breakfast 300ml milk
> 
> ...


i dont mean to be a dick but that has to be one of the worst diets i have ever seen. suddenly i feel like simon cowell?

seriously though, four servings of whey and one serving of casein? do you hate real food lol? i STRONGLY advise you to start clueing up on nutrition pal!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

DigIt said:


> i dont mean to be a dick but that has to be one of the worst diets i have ever seen. suddenly i feel like simon cowell?
> 
> seriously though, four servings of whey and one serving of casein? do you hate real food lol? i STRONGLY advise you to start clueing up on nutrition pal!


Let's be honest that's not exactly the worse diet now is it!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Let's be honest that's not exactly the worse diet now is it!


in light of the title 'powerlifting competition prep' i expected something decent. there's too much whey/casein IMO

it could be worse i'll admit but it's not great by any means. just trying to help, someone had to say it


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

DigIt said:


> in light of the title 'powerlifting competition prep' i expected something decent. there's too much whey/casein IMO
> 
> it could be worse i'll admit but it's not great by any means. just trying to help, someone had to say it


Tbh my diet is terrible an I still push considerable weight in the gym. But then on the flip side i do agree if your looking to compete the diet needs attention. Personally I'm not looking to compete so that's my excuse for eating crap


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hardgain said:


> Tbh my diet is terrible an I still push considerable weight in the gym. But then on the flip side i do agree if your looking to compete the diet needs attention. Personally I'm not looking to compete so that's my excuse for eating crap


aren't we all competing?

with ourselves...constantly trying to improve?

this is reason enough for me to spend a lot of time reading up on nutrition as it's key in this sport. i think everyone should. especially if you're entering a comp that goes without say IMO!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Its probably just the whey, whey/banana meals on their own that make it look bad vut these are probavly just snacks. Possibly quite difficult for him to get solid food in throughout the day or else its just too much cost for him to be eating 4 x chicken per day lol.

That being said, something like eggs thrown in at breakfast and/or pre bed would contibute quite nicely plus its cheap.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> You are rolling your hips under to search for more depth or "butt winking" as we call it, stop that immediately unless you want a serious spinal injury!
> 
> Sit BACK and keep sitting back pushing the knees out over the feet (but not past the mid foot if possible and def not past toes).
> 
> And what the **** is with the poncy weight? 50%? You can do anything you want with 50% aside actually get stronger, waste of a squat session if you ask me. If you need to work on form it needs to be with a suitably difficult weight to expose the weak areas not some pithy play weight. If you must add in one or two more squat session for lighter work to improve flexibility and balance.


I'm using a peaking routine which involves two weeks at 50% then up to 80+. Thanks for advice re the hips though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigIt said:


> i dont mean to be a dick but that has to be one of the worst diets i have ever seen. suddenly i feel like simon cowell?
> 
> seriously though, four servings of whey and one serving of casein? do you hate real food lol? i STRONGLY advise you to start clueing up on nutrition pal!


I think you're slightly exaggerating on the worst ever! I have used this before to Good effect. Also I work so I can't leave my desk to eat in the day. Usually I will have oats a lot but they bloat me terrible so don't use anymore


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And regards the abuse of doing a powerlifting comp it's a personal thing. Something I've wanted to do since getting well. I'm not stupid enough to think I can win. I Just want to say I gave 100% and I'll be Happy. Be a huge achievement all things considered


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It can be hard fitting food in when working so the shakes are a saviour sometimes.

Maybe lose the whey shake first thing and have eggs instead and if you fancy a change from the cottage cheese, try quark with a scoop of whey mixed in, lovely!

I'm sure you'll do fine in the comp and will be following your new training system with interest


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I think you're slightly exaggerating on the worst ever! I have used this before to Good effect. Also I work so I can't leave my desk to eat in the day. Usually I will have oats a lot but they bloat me terrible so don't use anymore


yep it was a slight exag/bad choice of words

for someone who's looking to compete, this diet looks pretty poor. that's better lol :laugh:

i'll just clarify whey is a supplement, not a replacement! get your food in mate. eggs fish meat beans lentils peanutbutter milk all good sources of protein


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Buying a litre flask so I can drink loads of milk at work


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Steady diet now. Improved.

4 weetabix, 25g whey, 500ml ff milk

Half ten 25g whey 250ml milk

Dinner beef chilli and rice

Half three as half ten and a banana

Pwo 50g whey 300ml milk

Tea 4 eggs on brown bread

Now! 500Ml milk, casein, half tub cottage cheese


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

IMO mate if your having that much milk everyday this will lead to fat gains, I know you was saying you wanted to stay leanish so that's alot of ff milk!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> IMO mate if your having that much milk everyday this will lead to fat gains, I know you was saying you wanted to stay leanish so that's alot of ff milk!


Strength as well mate. Been advised by a Couple and a ex pro powerlifter from gym to get on it. Granted I'm bound to put on some fat but I'll Also get stronger. In this comp I don't want to be asthetically pleasing. I want to be strong! I've already proved I can lose weight so I can concentrate on that more after comp. For now though I want to smash some pbs in comp. And without eating, it's not going to happen.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fair enough, you will def get stronger, Its hard to keep up with your goals lol, if it's just strongman I'd say eat even more and don't worry about being clean, plenty of strongman on here to advise on diets.

If you can get back to what you was lifting before then in sure you will have no worries


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fair enough, you will def get stronger, Its hard to keep up with your goals lol, if it's just strongman I'd say eat even more and don't worry about being clean, plenty of strongman on here to advise on diets.
> 
> If you can get back to what you was lifting before then in sure you will have no worries


:laugh: I know what you mean mate. I cant keep up.

@robc1985 I actually thought you were close to your strongest on the cut you were doing and were going to break your pbs anyway since you were actually gaining strength on this cut. The talk with regards to strength gains was all really positive. I thought you were going to continue to get lean and be at your own personal strongest for the comp. Or are your pbs from quite a while ago?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> :laugh: I know what you mean mate. I cant keep up.
> 
> @robc1985 I actually thought you were close to your strongest on the cut you were doing and were going to break your pbs anyway since you were actually gaining strength on this cut. The talk with regards to strength gains was all really positive. I thought you were going to continue to get lean and be at your own personal strongest for the comp. Or are your pbs from quite a while ago?


My pbs were from back end of last year really when I was at 13,8. I hit pb on deads but that was from bottom pin on rack. In comp I need to obviously go from floor. When I was training two weeks ago I was really starting to feel it tbh.

I do agree about my goals changing a lot though. Maybe it's a bipolar thing. You often change what you want etc so I get what you mean.

Just to confirm though, the goal is to still be 13 stone and 12% fat. I don't want to be a big fat cnut. I can't really win though as I take a lot to heart which is again a mental thing. When I'm 13,7+ I get good comments saying I'm looking stocky etc. But ONE little comment about any fat drags me into depression and I want to cut. Other side of coin is cutting. I get lean and don't have a gut. But then ONE little comment saying I look skinny and then some cnut laughing that I want to compete knocks me for six. It's a vicious circle and I'm constantly battling it. I don't think I'll ever be content. It's a mental issue I have.

Please don't think I'm fcuking about and that though. If I do something I do it full on. And doing this comp is prob gonna be a changing point in my life. If I can stand on that stage knowing I've worked my hardest I'll be over the moon.

On a side note I got sent home from work today. Lost the plot a little. Slight relapse if you want to call it that. It's a strange old thing to have!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol i had noticed that your goals did seem to change in line with a post about someobe elses opinion of how you look. Try not to take it to heart mate. I feel like a lot of people outside this game view things differently. Ie if your 13st of ripped muscle you can still be skinny' in their eyes just because your bot a 15stone bloater :laugh:

I do know from people close to me where youre coming from though in terms of the mental issues though mate and wish you the best of luck with that mate. Seems like youre doing great to me.

Just continue to eat steady and most importantly enjoy lifting and smashing pbs mate. I must admit i was amazed and surprised at the progress you were making on your IF cut on so little calories and was looking forward to the end ripped result so was a little dissapointed that you decided to change things up again. But like you said thats still the long term goal after the comp so enjoy rhe prep for the comp and contibue to smash it mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lol i had noticed that your goals did seem to change in line with a post about someobe elses opinion of how you look. Try not to take it to heart mate. I feel like a lot of people outside this game view things differently. Ie if your 13st of ripped muscle you can still be skinny' in their eyes just because your bot a 15stone bloater :laugh:
> 
> I do know from people close to me where youre coming from though in terms of the mental issues though mate and wish you the best of luck with that mate. Seems like youre doing great to me.
> 
> Just continue to eat steady and most importantly enjoy lifting and smashing pbs mate. I must admit i was amazed and surprised at the progress you were making on your IF cut on so little calories and was looking forward to the end ripped result so was a little dissapointed that you decided to change things up again. But like you said thats still the long term goal after the comp so enjoy rhe prep for the comp and contibue to smash it mate! :thumbup1:


Appreciate the kind words. :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know the feeling of when your small wanting to get big quick then thinking gotta shift this gut quick etc

Ive just done it lol, but now I've leaned out I'm gonna slow bulk, not worry what anyone else thinks, I'm thinking ahead to 2014 what I'll look like.

Anyway don't worry too much what other people think, what was the thing with someone saying about you competing?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I know the feeling of when your small wanting to get big quick then thinking gotta shift this gut quick etc
> 
> Ive just done it lol, but now I've leaned out I'm gonna slow bulk, not worry what anyone else thinks, I'm thinking ahead to 2014 what I'll look like.
> 
> Anyway don't worry too much what other people think, what was the thing with someone saying about you competing?


Just someone from work. Skinny kid yet feels he can comment. Like I say, I take a lot of things personally so it's hard. Be reet though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not much to report. In week two at 60%. I'll log properly in a couple when I'm at 80%. Been told squats aren't too bad which is something. I Just need to keep eating and getting stronger


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench day today. Deload still really so went for 1rm. Pretty sure I'd have got 95 if I was fresh. Last week with old form I only got 85. I've watched so you think you can bench vids and taken as much onboard as poss. Hopefully it'll pay off for me.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good lift there mate, how's it all going?

Diet still good etc


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Good lift there mate, how's it all going?
> 
> Diet still good etc


Yeah going well Thanks buddy. Diet well. Up about 3lb so far. Enjoying eating. Haha. Off to watch a comp Sunday so Should be helpful for me


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deload, experiment crap all over. This week is where the graft starts.

I can Tell it's gonna be hard work each week. Increasing volume is gonna be a killer. No guts no glory though. Squats sets 1 & 6 to see how form goes over start to end. Quite Happy too. Good depth. Knees out. Also I'm correcting my

Lower back (I Hope) at the bottom when it feels like it's rounding. See what you think anyway. Oh and another think. I did hip flexor stretches before. I felt a load loser squatting!

Week 3: 6 sets of 1 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 6: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 7: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 8: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 9: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 10: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 11: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 12: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 13: New PR @ 105%

Squats 6x1 100kg

bb calfs 3x20 70

sldl 3x8 60


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First chest session of 80% weight.

6x1 at 72.5kg. Struggled with form today. After being told that my form last week would fail (feet not flat on floor) I tried to keep them planted. In doing so I struggled to get the same amount of arch in my back. Can anyone offer any advice at all?

Dips 3x10bw

Light tri pd to end 20kg 3x12

No vids today as phone was dead


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not bad, not bad. Back day. Deads felt OK. Still leaning forward a bit though and I'm not aggressive enough. It's all slow. No real power or aggression in them. 115 6x1

Pendlays. Progress. This felt so so easy. Couldn't do 50kg for toffee other week. Still need to tighten up a bit but I'm happier. I was v aggressive with them which helped. I think I need to develop a nasty streak when lifting. In the past when I've been angry and aggressive I've benefitted. Deffo need to get it back. I shut the garage door and blasted some music. Deffo helped. 50kg 3x5 up that a lot next week.

Then We have a PB. Haha. My first EVER wide grip pullups. Never been able to do one!!! Then I've Just blasted out 3, 3 and 3. I actually used my lats too. Tried to always use arms. Sounds wierd I know!!!

Happy overall. Getting some size on me. Tops feeling tight up top and lass at work said shoulders looking bigger. Wanna get as much on me as I can for comp. 14st would be lovely. Be my heaviest ever then .

Weights feeling easy but sticking to program. Peek in comp and not a week before!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 4 6x2 at 80%

squats 100kg.

Vid shows second set which is worst one out of 6 sets. Tbh first set was bad too. These two sets felt hard. Had a word with myself though. Kept looking forward, kept tight, chest up and the rest went up with ease. I've a knot In the top of my back too so I will get a hot bath tonight. Don't know what you think about form in vid but it Just felt sloppy to me. Confident of getting a Good 150kg on comp day






Calf raises 70 3x20. Aggressive with these today. Really powered them out. Will increase a lot next week.

Sldl 65 3x8. Wierd. After hammie massage I thought I'd be in agony but I didn't get too much of a pull tbh.

Food wise. 10 weeks to comp and I want some decent size on me! Therefore in an aft I'm gonna intro some oats.

Latest meal plan is this. It equates to 4200kcals on training days.

130fat 425carbs 325pro

Breakfast 25g whey. 500Ml ff milk. 4 weetabix

Half ten 25g whey. 250Ml ff milk

Lunch 75g dry pasta. Tin tuna. Pasta sauce. 30Ml evoo. Banana.

Half three. As half ten plus 50g oats

Pre wo banana

Pwo 50g whey, 5g creatine, 40g dex, 250ml ff milk. 4G vit c. 4g fish oil. 1g glucosamine

Tea. Chicken and rice curry. Etc etc (big dinner )

Bed. 500Ml ff milk. 30g cassein. Half tub cottage cheese.

DONE! Non training days deduct 500kcals.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

6x2 80% bench

Yes! Proper loving my lifting atm. All the advice and help I'm getting is paying dividends. First three sets at 72.5kg were OK at Best. The third set was a slog. Went up so slow and week.

So remembered what was said last week about my feet. I moved them forward more and 'planted' them. They dug into the ground. And then when I lifted I could dig them even more. I was literally putting all my strength into it. It's like I was trying to stand up. My **** stayed planted though and back arched. And there We go. Powered out the next three sets. I recon this could be the one that gets me to 100kg 

Dips 3x10 at bw

Tri pd 3x12 at 20kg

So great session. Learning all the time. Gonna let tummy settle after shake and then smash down four poached eggs on brown bread. The eggs are from a neighbour. They are literally huge! Be a Good 10g pro per egg I recon. Seeing is believing. Haha.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like your doing well on this pal, keep going.

Where did u get the figure 4200 cals from?

If your not bothered about gaining fat and just want to pack on size, then I wouldn't bother worrying about numbers, just eat as much of your regular diet foods as you can possibly take.

The only numbers you want to be caught up in ATM are your lifting numbers, just get the food in as often as possible.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats almost identical macros to me lol.

I've got a tad fat tbh and not hapoy with the look but nothing too extreme that i cant fix.

Good lifting.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Looks like your doing well on this pal, keep going.
> 
> Where did u get the figure 4200 cals from?
> 
> ...


My fitness pal mate. Drinking three pints of full fat milk ed so it all adds up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 4. 6x2 80% deadlifts

Yeah man, going Good again. I decided to hit it aggresively like i said last week. I was an angry bastard and they flew up. Felt like picking sugar up from the floor. If I can act like a loony on comp day we're laughing. Haha. Excuse the fact I act and Sound like a man possesed.






115Kg

Pendlays 3x5 70 65 65. 70 felt heavy and form dropped so lowered weight.

Wg chins 3 2 felt fooked after pendlays

End of week 4. Feel I've nailed bench and deads now. Just squats to smash.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow. Hard session. If I'm honest diet has been terrible since mid last week. Having tuna on brown bread for lunch with mayo. That's ****e! Also had a little drink sat and had pudding and sweets. Not Good. I need to get myself back on a Good lunch tomorrow. Tuna pasta sauce and 30ml evoo.

So today was hard. having an energy drink and more sugar mid aft didnt help. Vid is of last set of 6x3. I felt it. God I felt it! Recon if I was Good with food it may have been easier. So back to eating big and better!!!!






6x3 squats 100kg

Calves 3x20 80kg

Sldl 3x5 65kg.

On the plus side I sent app off for gbpf other day. No backing out now....Just need to concentrate and get eating well again!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deads. Was worried about back so Didn't do any assistance. Just did deads.

Felt OK really. Deffo miles more in me. Recon 6x4 and 6x5 will be OK. Then after that volume increases in preparation for the big day.

Putting on size albeit some fat. With me though it's a lot of bloat. Not fussed though tbh. 8 weeks til comp. Obviously trying to get on as much size as possible but as clean as possible too. Will weigh myself am and post up what I am. About 13,4 at a guess.

115 6x3


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Go Robbie GO!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Go Robbie GO!


Haha ta. Still don't think my deads are at your standard but feel easier than they did do before.

Food wise I'm getting min 4kcals a day and 300g protein in too. Weight piling on so Hopefully it'll all pay off.

Still check your log out. Eating like a man mountain I see. Haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Haha ta. Still don't think my deads are at your standard but feel easier than they did do before.
> 
> Food wise I'm getting min 4kcals a day and 300g protein in too. Weight piling on so Hopefully it'll all pay off.
> 
> Still check your log out. Eating like a man mountain I see. Haha


ha ha only on refeed days. I am eating **** all most of the week. I've lost nearly a stone in 2 months!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Staying in Ill all day has ****ed me off to the max so I've trained. Chest 6x3. ****ed it! Getting well stronger now. Seem to be finding form in Good time. Vid is last set.

6x3 flat bench at 72.5

did some light assistance then. I don't want assistance to dominate my sessions.

Inclined db press 3x6 at 22.5kg

Bw dips 3x10

Ate barely owt so surprised I nailed it so easily. One of those days I guess


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats 6x3 (same as other week when I fcuked my back)

Focus, determination, aggression. It was all there. Music blasting out. I paid particular attention to hip drive today as shown in mark rip vid. (Few posts back) I found it helped. Loved it tbh. So 100kg 6x3

Then I've sacked off sldl and bb calf. Sldl hurt my knees so bad. So did 3x10 leg extension.

Then I lost my head and did two sprint shuttle's. Guess it shows that I'm ****ing squats if I'm running around after.

So Hopefully tomorrow I'm gonna wake up and hurt in all the right places. 6x4 next week. It's starting to get serious now! I Also feel great that I'm not relying on stupid pre workout sups to gee me up 

have a great weekend everyone. I'm gonna freshen up then have some whisky and a big bad ass pizza. Yeeeaaah!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paiiiiin. Lad at work dragged me to work gym for some chest work. Bearing in mind I trained Thurs I wasn't confident. He asked how much I could one Rep on db flat press. At a guess I said 40 cos I honestly Didn't know. He said no chance and I'd Never do that.

So get to gym and it only goes up to 386. Pfft. Haha. So did 34 3x5 and 36 3x5. So Yeah recon I could smash 40!!!!! It's nice lifting the heaviest stuff there. Lol. 4 years ago I was doing 22 for 2. Haha power!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlift 6x4

6x4 this week then 6x5 next then 5x5 4x4 etc. When I get to 5x5 volume goes up. Not worried in the slightest though with deads. The ones today were **** easy! (So I thought until I threw up at end  )

So 6x4 115kg. Aggressive little bastard again got me through. It works so bloody well. Should be annihilating pb at this rate! (135kg) 170 would be nice






Pendlays. 3x5 pain and struggle. Deads caught up with me and form was average.






Wg pullups. None, ****ed.

Being aggressive and up for it knocks it out of me physically so bad. Thank God comp is one rep.

I weighed myself other night and I was 13,8. Starting to get some size on me. Heaviest ever is 13,10. Deffo feeling strongest I've felt in a long time!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good, what's the date of the comp?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Deadlift 6x4
> 
> 6x4 this week then 6x5 next then 5x5 4x4 etc. When I get to 5x5 volume goes up. Not worried in the slightest though with deads. The ones today were **** easy! (So I thought until I threw up at end  )
> 
> ...


I've done this routine or very similar. It gets your 1RM up a treat. Gets aggressive very quickly. Get in my son


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just came across your journal mate looks good. What fed are you looking to PL in?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Looking good, what's the date of the comp?


19Th may mate 



simonthepieman said:


> I've done this routine or very similar. It gets your 1RM up a treat. Gets aggressive very quickly. Get in my son


I love it si. Love it. Being aggressive whilst lifting is working wonders



TECH said:


> Just came across your journal mate looks good. What fed are you looking to PL in?


Gbpf fella. Drug free and lifting raw


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench. Felt Strong but it's infuriating. It takes me til last set to get decent form (better anyway)

I've noticed my wrists have been bent back a little and I've been pressing behind me instead up vertical if that makes sense. Video is third set so there was still this going on. Also I've got top off so you can see my arch and how **** it is! First vid shows how much I can stretch. Poor I know!

6x4 72.5kg

Dips 3x10bw











Gonna smash a 7 egg omelette now. Let's avvvvve it. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Trained with someone else today which was good. Got tips on bench so legs killer afterwards. Haha. Either way I did some deads after. Worked up to 160 which went up OK. Tried 180 but was smashed so couldn't do. Hopefully 200 is on for a year's time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on that pal, seems everything's going well.

Always good to train with others, pushs u on and pick up tips!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing well mate keep it going!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds good mate is it all raw? Have you also looked at the BDFPA?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

TECH said:


> Sounds good mate is it all raw? Have you also looked at the BDFPA?


Yes mate all raw. First comp so Just gonna do my Best then alter training after to suit. 400 total would be nice to kickoff with.

What's the bdfpa though?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Yes mate all raw. First comp so Just gonna do my Best then alter training after to suit. 400 total would be nice to kickoff with.
> 
> What's the bdfpa though?


The British Drug Free Powerlifting Association, although the site seems to be down at the moment.

I'm really hoping to get going with PL next year, got so much on this year I just know it won't happen. What's your weight and max lifts at the moment?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

TECH said:


> The British Drug Free Powerlifting Association, although the site seems to be down at the moment.
> 
> I'm really hoping to get going with PL next year, got so much on this year I just know it won't happen. What's your weight and max lifts at the moment?


Weight at min is 13,5 first thing am. Lifts two months ago 1rm were squats 125 (did 160 in October but only parallel. Obv pl is ass to floor), bench 92.5 and dead 135.

did 1rm dead yesterday though and ****ed 160 so hoping for 170 min. Want 135 squat and 95 bench. Bench form is iffy though. Need to work on it a lot.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Decided what other events I'm gonna be doing this year. On 24th August there is the yorks and ne push pull event. Need to confirm yet as I'm on Hol end July up to 9th August.

Then 1st Dec is north west event which is same as 19th may. May do a few other yet but will get first one out of way first


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Smashed. Absolutely fecked. I'm Glad this intensity with sets and reps is gonna ease off. I apologise in advance for the video. I had no choice. It was last set (6x4) and the fifth set nearly wiped me out. Had to get some energy from somewhere!

so 6x4 today. Rest of week is 6x5 for deads and bench. I'll respond separately to people's posts about assistance work that were posted today. I tried to do some sldl but I Just can't do them. Knee feels like it's gonna cave in and I don't get a pull at all. Didn't help today as I had shocking lower back pumps too.

Squats 6x4 100kg

Bb calf raises 3x20 70kg

Sldl 2x5 50kg. Had to sack them.

Told Mrs I'm taking some daa (natty test booster) too. Open with her now because of having bi polar. Anyway she recons I'm taking some other mad stuff. Said I've put on a lot of size in a short time. Mum said same bloody thing too. Could take as complement as I've noticed shirts are getting well tight and yeboah ass is coming back, but it's offensive in a way. She knows I wouldn't touch owt mad. And besides it's embarrassing at times as I'm far from a big lad compared to others.

Hopefully OK for bench fri but my wrist is killing me. Whole forearm. Just feel tired and strained.

Anyway here's vid. Turn it down though for Gods sake!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Unleash the beast!

Anything to get you through mate, it helped you crack them out so who cares.

If your feeling fcuked then get done extra grub down you, have you redone your bmi now your heavier?

Take the size comments as inspiration, keep it up!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Unleash the beast!
> 
> Anything to get you through mate, it helped you crack them out so who cares.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Not done bmi or owt. I'd guess bf is about 20%. Don't look half as bad as I did at start of year when I had a huge gut and was bloated and I'm only a pound or so lighter. Backs getting some decent size too.

Less bloat is down to ditching the 100g oats at breakfast. Do wheetabix now which is Bang on. Prob get pics up around comp but as I'm powerlifting I'm not majorly bothered about my appearance


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry didn't mean bmi meant bmr, what I'm saying is if you were eating for example 2500 cals at the start and your say a stone heavier then your bmr will go up and you need to eat more hence you saying you feel fcuked, could just be in need of extra food!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Sorry didn't mean bmi meant bmr, what I'm saying is if you were eating for example 2500 cals at the start and your say a stone heavier then your bmr will go up and you need to eat more hence you saying you feel fcuked, could just be in need of extra food!


Eating a bomb mate. Been 4000cals min from the start. Just Eat a lot basically whenever I can


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Eating a bomb mate. Been 4000cals min from the start. Just Eat a lot basically whenever I can


I like the sounds of that. You lucky guy


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I like the sounds of that. You lucky guy


Fcuk it. If I'm powerlifting I may as well Eat anything in sight!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Couple of pics. First one is at 12,10 when I joined two months ago. Second is one tonight at about 13,6. So 10lb change. Not huge changes granted but I do feel stockier up top now so I'm happy enough.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

5x5 at 85% squats

Agony. First 3x5 were the hardest of my life. Slow, painful, slog. Dunno Why. Only 5kg more than last week. Decided I'm ditching the booze for 5 weeks now. Drunk a lot all weekend really. Needs to stop.

Wasn't really driving through hips and it's like I was sitting down vertically as opposed to sitting back if that makes sense.

So where did 2x5 Come from. Going mad in head again, that's where. Hope neighbors Didn't hear because I was actually talking to the bar. Fcuking mad I know. Helped though and I grinded it out. 4X4 112.5 next week so need to up gain. Struggle too cos was in tee. Hoodie normally supports bar. Was all on me today. Traps are gonna be badly bruised.

Bb calf raises 3x20 at 70kg

Sldl 3x5 at 50kg. Will up next week. Felt it working OK this week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> 5x5 at 85% squats
> 
> Agony. First 3x5 were the hardest of my life. Slow, painful, slog. Dunno Why. Only 5kg more than last week. Decided I'm ditching the booze for 5 weeks now. Drunk a lot all weekend really. Needs to stop.
> 
> ...


awesome. talking to yourself makes you great






pure gold


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> awesome. talking to yourself makes you great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be doing more than talking if I have 150kg on my back. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench 5x5 at 85% 77.5kg (92.51rm)

5, 4, 4, 4, 3 pb in terms of Max reps done at that weight. Couldnt do 5x5 though. Form still very shoddy. I found my **** slipping down the gap at times Which loses the arch i have in my back so I tried plugging it with some cloth etc so it'll be flat like in comp. Tempted to buy a complete flat one! what do you think????So annoying. Can't get Best foot position. Have them out in front.










Just tried them as far back as I can get flat with 70kg and it felt well easier. 80Kg paused like 70 was OK for one too. So theory is I'm doing better with legs dug in as far back as possible. Not bad considering I failed on 77.5 above on last Rep. Deffo keep behind next session

Dips aborted as I don't wanna put too much pressure on hand which still aches

Tri push downs 3x10 20kg. Light. Wanna concentrate on three main lifts up to comp then add proper assistance after to suit my weaknesses


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats 4x4 90% 1rm

Videos are sets two and three. Nearly failed last rep cos hit catcher which threw me off!

No assistance as mentioned last week. Just concentrating on these lifts til comp now. In reality I should be destroying 125kg 1rm. 140 would be nice alongside a 170dl and 95kg bench giving 405 which is 5 more than I'm aiming for at this point.

Form wise I'd appreciate comments. Far from perfect I know as back slightly rounds. I do try and correcr this coming back up though. Appreciate comment though

Im Keeping head focused and chest up though which used to catch me out a lot. Also weighing my heaviest ever now and look miles better than I did at 2lb lighter in Jan.

Oh and my belt is **** hot now. Loosened out after having it rolled with 25kg on it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chuffed . Id like people to check my form though!!!!!!

firstly I was doing 3x3 at original 95% of 1rm. I was nervous. If it Went Well though I'd know I'd annihilate my pb lifts I did 10 weeks ago. Also nervous that I was doing squats and deads on same day.

Squats - ****! Chuffed. 3x3 at 117.5kg






Deads - even easier! 3x3 at 130kg






If you say form is OK I'll be even happier. It felt tight and good to me. Hopefully you'll agree!!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had some advice on form. Need to keep straighter. Will get new vids later in week and Hopefully nail it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest today. 95% 1rm

87.5kg 3

Took advice. Got under bar was wasn't pressing behind. Narrowed grip too which felt easier big time. Also dug traps in. Dug in so hard. Never felt like that before. Felt solid at top. Then dug feet to floor. Felt fairly solid.

First 3 reps. As you'll see, left side was lagging on second Rep then on third I was close to failure. Kept fairly tight though.






Second set. Narrowed grip a little more. Felt destroyed before even starting. One rep. Second one stalled then I failed. I pressed half way then that was it. Tricep failure! I've absolutely No doubt that by incorporating pin / rack presses for 8 weeks that it'll help. Just sucks that all lifts are flying up bar bench and it's been the same for 2 years!

Third set I widened grip. Felt a lot easier. Also pressed it more towards upper chest and it Went up OK. J

Got 2 reps.

So all varying tech in each set and I Still Don't know wtf is going wrong. Cannot for the life of me get a consistent point and stick at it

Did some pin presses after third set with one hole separating catcher and pin 90Kg 2 100kg 0. Pressed it off fine then half way down lowering completely collapsed!

I Just hope that things will improve when I start training shoulders again. Not hitting them directly for 8 months might be a factor. Who fecking knows though!

infuriating!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Vids. 140 squat, 90 bench and 160 deads


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I could cry. I could ****ing cry. For 2 years I've been trying to bench 100kg and been miles off. I did 92.5kg in feb. At Jimmy's house I did 95 6 weeks ago. 100 wasn't close.

I Went in tonight for final session before comp. Thought I'd try new form that Jim said. Get feet on bench and stretch up so all weight is on traps. Head felt like it was Gonna explode. Did that with 100kg. Did second tip. Held breath and lowered. Third tip, ****ing smash it up whilst exhaling and roaring! It Went up a piece of **** !

Tried 105kg. Fcuking Went up Just AND that was with losing form too! I w was off ape ****. Need to pause on day but I've easily Got 100kg.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I could cry. I could ****ing cry. For 2 years I've been trying to bench 100kg and been miles off. I did 92.5kg in feb. At Jimmy's house I did 95 6 weeks ago. 100 wasn't close.
> 
> I Went in tonight for final session before comp. Thought I'd try new form that Jim said. Get feet on bench and stretch up so all weight is on traps. Head felt like it was Gonna explode. Did that with 100kg. Did second tip. Held breath and lowered. Third tip, ****ing smash it up whilst exhaling and roaring! It Went up a piece of **** !
> 
> Tried 105kg. Fcuking Went up Just AND that was with losing form too! I w was off ape ****. Need to pause on day but I've easily Got 100kg.


Defo gonna try this!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great lifting rob, looks painful setting up for it!

Can't wait to see vids of comp


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I could cry. I could ****ing cry. For 2 years I've been trying to bench 100kg and been miles off. I did 92.5kg in feb. At Jimmy's house I did 95 6 weeks ago. 100 wasn't close.
> 
> I Went in tonight for final session before comp. Thought I'd try new form that Jim said. Get feet on bench and stretch up so all weight is on traps. Head felt like it was Gonna explode. Did that with 100kg. Did second tip. Held breath and lowered. Third tip, ****ing smash it up whilst exhaling and roaring! It Went up a piece of **** !
> 
> Tried 105kg. Fcuking Went up Just AND that was with losing form too! I w was off ape ****. Need to pause on day but I've easily Got 100kg.


awesome work mate.

My training is going to head slightly closer to WSBB so will hopefully see some similar jumps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers guys. I can't emphasise enough How far off 100 I was with old form. Even with new pl form I wasn't close. Get feet on bench and arch up like a fcuker and breath right. Simples.

Obv I'm Gonna have to pause on day but No reason I cant be hitting 110 in a few months and 100 for reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Northwest and chesire event

So here's my write up for today. Woke up fresh and had my weetabix and whey shake. Was feeling good. Took an OK amount of food with me too including jaffa cakes. 










Arrived about 9:45 and Got weighed in. Met Tom Martin who was in front of me. Jim knows about him. Fcuking animal! Broke British record on second dl with 305kg and he weighs same as me! :what:

On came the 73 & 83kg class. All their lifts would happen before I'd be on. Therefore I was stood about until half 2! Anyway the time came and I Got warming up with lads in my class. Decent lads. No pressure with weight etc which I was worried about. Warmed up to 120kg. I'm not lying, when I was up I was shaking like mad. Mrs had to calm me down. Anyway first second and third lift:
















Over the moon. 150 was pb so to do 160 was amazing.

Bench. Not good. Opened on 90. Piece of ****. Ignored all instructions. Failed. Second attempt. Racked before told. Fail! Final chance or I'm off home. Listened, thank God! Easy but in future I'll know better!






Deadlifts. Feeling very very tired and dizzy. Mrs said I Went pale. Pulled it back with jaffa cakes and banana luckily. Here are the vids. As with squat I set a pb  140, 160, 170pb











No 170 as phone broke!!!!!

so 420 total. Too easy saying should be this and that but as jim says this is my first time.

Then you get tempted to cut to 83 so you fit in more with lifts. In my class there was a lad similar to me then 8 monsters. Mainly Scouse kids deadlifting 220 for fun. No older than 25!

I'm Happy though. 20Kg over what I'd be Happy with. Gonna take a weeks rest now then do some cube training that Jim has very kindly sent me. I've then Got til October when I'll enter bench champs in same div then same comp as now in dec. IF I can get another 4kg on me as lean as possible I'd like to hit 450 in next comp. Rest for now though.


----------

